# Matri al Milan a titolo definitivo se si batte il Psv



## admin (27 Agosto 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 27 Agosto:

Il Milan ha deciso: se passa il turno di Champions fa un'offerta alla Juventus per Matri a titolo definitivo.

*Cosa riportata da Di Marzio anche qui --) http://www.milanworld.net/di-marzio-il-milan-vuole-una-punta-centrale-vt10232.html


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

Con l'arrivo di Matri e Kakà, divento un ultras del Catania.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Agosto 2013)

i pupilli di allegri speriamo gli comprino pure astori e lazzari a questo punto


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

Tiferò milan perchè sarebbe impossibile il contrario ma che delusione mamma mia....stiamo aspettando i soldi di questo preliminare manco fossero i nostri sperando in qualcosa di meglio e che succede...prendiamo matri facendo un favore ai gobbi...la situazione pazzini cmq non è chiara...ma quando torna...perchè cmq se torna come tutti dicono a fine ottobre ma a cosa ci serve matri soprattutto poi se giochiamo con i 3 davanti...con il trequartista poi la cosa peggiorerebbe...perchè balotelli non si tocca e con lui giocherebbe matri visto che si spendono tanti soldi per lui...ed elsha....sono confuso...ma mi sa che più di me sono confusi loro...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma ***** miseria
non abbiamo soldi e gli unici investimenti che ci vengono in mente sono quelli che non ammortizeremo mai?
se dovessero fallire ci ritroviamo 2 ingaggi e due cartellini sul groppone per un quadriennio
ma che logica è?
2 giocatori di medio valore come loro vanno scoperti per 2 lire e giovani, in modo da poterli rivendere se non si ambientano


----------



## Principe (27 Agosto 2013)

I danni che ha fatto e Che fara' Allegri a questa societa' non si contano piu' , se lo prendiamo mi faccio un mese Di pausa mi sto facendo il fegato a brandelli , e' l'allenatore più incompetente dell'universo invece di chiedere eriksen un portiere o un difensore lui vuole matri...... Lo vorrei tanto insultare per 3 giorni consecutivi.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Santa miseria, ma quell'ebete in panchina ha in mente solo quei 3-4 avuti al Cagliari???


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2013)

Se arriva Matri (con Pazzini pronto al rientro) secondo me parte qualcuno degli attaccanti già in rosa.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se arriva Matri (con Pazzini pronto al rientro) secondo me parte qualcuno degli attaccanti già in rosa.



Se continuiamo con quest'_accozzaglia di schiappe cosmiche_ (cit.) quello che se ne va è Balotelli (a seguire El Shaarawy) e fa anche bene secondo me per la sua carriera.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2013)

Troppe voci su Matri e Astori, uno dei due a sto punto arriva per forza


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se arriva Matri (con Pazzini pronto al rientro) secondo me parte qualcuno degli attaccanti già in rosa.



E chi dovrebbe partire?? Oramai Elsha non può giocare la champions con un altro club, idem gli altri decenti.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Troppe voci su Matri e Astori, uno dei due a sto punto arriva per forza



Arriverà chiaramente quello che serve meno. Matri direi.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2013)

si ma sarebbe più utile a sto punto che silvio buttasse i soldi della champions in tro*ie tanto per spenderli per matri...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E chi dovrebbe partire?? Oramai Elsha non può giocare la champions con un altro club, idem gli altri decenti.



Niang


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si ma sarebbe più utile a sto punto che silvio buttasse i soldi della champions in tro*ie tanto per spenderli per matri...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Con Balotelli più spostato in fascia e quel fesso di Matri davanti??? Mah....


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se arriva Matri (con Pazzini pronto al rientro) secondo me parte qualcuno degli attaccanti già in rosa.



o si passa al trequartista(ma per far sì che accada dovrebbe arrivare subito anche honda) o altrimenti sembrerebbe un'operazione inspiegabileazzini entro novembre sarà di nuovo a disposizione,inoltre poi la presenza in prima squadra di petagna diverrebbe superflua... non capisco proprio questa mossa,se proprio volevano una punta perchè non buttarsi su quagliarella,che quantomeno è duttile? comunque spero ancora si tratti di un abbaglio preso da dimarzio e dalla gazzetta


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Con Balotelli più spostato in fascia e quel fesso di Matri davanti??? Mah....



No, col 4-3-1-2, senza trequartista e con El Shaarawy in panchina.


----------



## Principe (27 Agosto 2013)

È' che si sottovalutano i danni che sta facendo questo allenatore , troppo concentrati su quanto sia penosa la dirigenza ( assolutamente condivisibile) ma peggio sta facendo allegri che piano piano ci sta riducendo al Cagliari di turno , e' una sciagura di allenatore


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2013)

Alla juve sono disperati perchè non riescono a cedere
Certo che una volta tanto sarebbe più che sensata la tradizionale offerta di Galliani
prestito gratuito con ingaggio pagato


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> È' che si sottovalutano i danni che sta facendo questo allenatore , troppo concentrati su quanto sia penosa la dirigenza ( assolutamente condivisibile) ma peggio sta facendo allegri che piano piano ci sta riducendo al Cagliari di turno , e' una sciagura di allenatore



Mesi fa non dicevi che il mercato al Milan lo fa la società?   .

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Alla juve sono disperati perchè non riescono a cedere



Questo problema glielo togliamo noi. D'altro canto Galliani è juventino dentro.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2013)

Fortunatamente sono sereno. Non ci credo neanche un pò.


----------



## Principe (27 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Mesi fa non dicevi che il mercato al Milan lo fa la società?   .
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Ho sempre detto forse non mi leggi attentamente che la società fa il mercato su indicazione tattica dell'allenatore se quell'incompetente chiede una punta centrale non gli vanno a comprare eriksen , poi quando li avranno proposto matri sarà andato immediatamente in bagno a divertirsi.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

L'idea non mi piace, per niente.


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2013)

Agazzi
Abate Astori Canini De Sciglio
Montolivo Conti Muntari
Lazzari
Balotelli Matri


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Matri a me non dispiace, sicuramente è meglio di Petagna.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Agosto 2013)

Incredibile....siamo alla follia.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2013)

un bel quinquennale eh, mi raccomando. 

quando allegri se ne andrà, i suoi cessi ci rimarranno in rosa fino a fine carriera.


----------



## Canonista (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma perché devono mettermi sempre più in condizione di voler perdere??? Disgraziati.


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2013)

29 anni, largo ai giovani 

Arriva anche Ljajic, sicuro


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 27 Agosto:
> 
> Il Milan ha deciso: se passa il turno di Champions fa un'offerta alla Juventus per Matri a titolo definitivo.*


.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Agosto 2013)

non ci resta che sperare che sia la solita offerta da barboni in "galliani style" e marotta la rifiuti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Come se non bastasse farci deridere dagli juventini già così...


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2013)

Non prende meno di 2 mln, è inutile, finanzi il mercato della vecchia ladra, tornerà a fare la terza riserva da novembre in poi e c'è il rischio che si buttino altri soldi per un cesso come Astori dimenticandosi completamente del centrocampo.
Pazzesco pazzesco, non ci voglio credere, questo allenatore è lo schifo totale e per farsi prendere 'sta pippa sopravvalutata ha messo in campo Petagna come dire guarda con chi gioco... ma stiamo scherzando? l'unico problema che non esiste è questo però si parla solo di un presunto sostituto di Balotelli..........


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Agosto 2013)

In tal caso cambierei completamente opinione su Allegri, avallare un acquisto a titolo definitivo del genere è follia allo stato puro attualmente.

Purtroppo sembra non essere una bufala, le fonti concordano.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (27 Agosto 2013)

Se veramente fosse così... 
Menomale che quest'anno non ho rinnovato sky/mediaset/ecc..


----------



## 2515 (27 Agosto 2013)

quindi secondo loro galliani spende 10 milioni e passa per una riserva che sarà di troppo dopo due mesi con Pazzini, dopo aver dichiarato incedibilissimo Petagna. Per quanto possa sembrare realistico il volere Matri, per come ragiona Galliani non esiste un motivo valido di volere quella creatura al milan.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2013)

prendere matri sarebbe un errore, non ci serve, poi per 12 milioni! a questo punto prediamo Eriksen. Secondo me, dovrebbe essere Niang, il sostituto di Balotelli, perché lui é più una punta che un ala.


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Agosto 2013)

basta, io tifo contro domani.


----------



## sion (27 Agosto 2013)

ma poi se pazzini torna anche tra 2 mesi,che senso avrebbe l'acquisto di matri??nessuno...bah


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In tal caso cambierei completamente opinione su Allegri, avallare un acquisto a titolo definitivo del genere è follia allo stato puro attualmente.
> 
> Purtroppo sembra non essere una bufala, le fonti concordano.



io non cambierei completamente opinione perche per me era questo l'anno in cui doveva dimostrare di non essere il scarsone descritto da tanti utenti... ma se veramente dovesse prendere matri... forse non aspetterei piu neanche una partita per passare dalle parti degli hater.


----------



## runner (27 Agosto 2013)

giocherebbe a centrocampo quindi?


----------



## peppe75 (27 Agosto 2013)

preferisco Liajc.....no a matri!


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Agosto 2013)

se deve arrivà per davvero Matri allora a sto punto spero che ci eliminino


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2013)

Matri ???? Sparatemi in bocca


----------



## CrisRs (27 Agosto 2013)

allora vuol dire che spererò di non passare...ma ci rendiamo conto che la nostra dirigenza sta facendo di tutto x farci andare a noi stessi contro la nostra stessa squadra??? 30 milioni se ci qualifichiamo (tutti spendibili dato che il bilancio è in pareggio) e noi chi prendiamo??? matri? ma scherziamo?

piuttosto io direi ljajic, eriksen e sakho...3 giovani molto molto interessanti...altro che matri...che cag......


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Matri ???? Sparatemi in bocca



Io avevo pensato ad una bella corda.....


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Agosto 2013)

No no... ma buttiamoli via i soldi in uno scarpone, finanziando così il mercato dei gobbi... Non prendiamo un difensore e un centrocampista che ci servan come il pane. O ridicoli!!! Tutti!!! A partire dal presidente ASSENTE, passando per galliani che asseconda i vaneggiamenti di uno che ha perso le redini della squadra da 2 anni!!! VIA TUTTI


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport se il Milan passa il preliminare l'unico obiettivo è Matri.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Se lo prendiamo, qualche volta rischiamo di poter giocare col tanderm Pazzini-Matri; una roba immonda :S


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport se il Milan passa il preliminare l'unico obiettivo è Matri.



Tra l'altro come sempre alla fine, il pupillo di Allegri.. 
30 mln, 12-14 per 'sto cesso, 2,5 all'anno, il resto a bilancio.
Voglio morire.


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2013)

Ottimo, così avremmo un doppione del Pazzo senza prendere un giocatore che ci serve..........mi auguro davvero che sia una bufala


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (27 Agosto 2013)

ma allora perche' non abbiamo preso tevez? matri mica te lo regalano ehh
dirigenza allo sbaraglio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma voi ci pensate alla coppia Pazzini-Matri tipo in Coppa Italia? Una roba da incubo, ci manca solo Borriello e il trio di attaccanti cessi italiani è ricomposto.


----------



## tequilad (27 Agosto 2013)

Sarebbe veramente senza senso


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma voi ci pensate alla coppia Pazzini-Matri tipo in Coppa Italia? Una roba da incubo, ci manca solo Borriello e il trio di attaccanti cessi italiani è ricomposto.



Fra l'altro noi gli "storici" attaccanti cessi che da anni girano in Italia li abbiamo avuti tutti.


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (27 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma voi ci pensate alla coppia Pazzini-Matri tipo in Coppa Italia? Una roba da incubo, ci manca solo Borriello e il trio di attaccanti cessi italiani è ricomposto.



be una volta ci stava jose mari e javi moreno


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fra l'altro noi gli "storici" attaccanti cessi che da anni girano in Italia li abbiamo avuti tutti.



Pazzini, Matri, Borriello, Gilardino


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma non si puó scrivere sulla pagina facebook ufficiale del milan, e sull'account twitter, boicottando questo possibile affare? Stanno boicottando online la decisione di far impersonare Batman a Ben Affleck, potremmo farlo pure noi. É veramente una mossa insensata, quando a centrocampo siamo in condizioni disastrate.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2013)

- Il Milan accede alla fase a gironi della Champions e data l'immensa fortuna che l'ha sempre contraddistinto in questi ultimi anni verrà sicuramente abbinato ad una tra PSG, Manchester City e Borussia Dortmund + ovviamente una Big della prima fascia ( potremmo fare il Barcellona, così tanto per cambiare  ). Morale: serio rischio di nuove sconfitte con tanto di risultati tennistici ed ennesimo s*******mento di immagine

- Il Milan utilizza gli ormai famosi 30 milioni o per non fare un kaiser o ne spende 14 per Matri e 15 per Astori. Affascinante pensando che quest'estate Juve e Southampton prendono Tevez e Lovren rispettivamente per 12 e 10 milioni 


Comincio a farmi dei dubbi su chi tifare domani 

Ma ovviamente esiste anche uno scenario molto meno apocalittico:

- Allegri dopo tre anni riesce finalmente a dare un'identità di gioco alla squadra e ad infondere due caratteristiche fondamentali per ottenere grandi risultati (basti vedere la Juve di Conte) ovvero grinta agonistica e corsa. Ciò farà sì che il Milan pur non avendo più i fuoriclasse di un tempo possa comunque essere competitivo, soprattutto in Italia ma volendo anche in Europa; venendo poi magari superato dalle varie Juve, Manchester Utd o Real ma facendolo comunque dando sempre il massimo e uscendo con sconfitte più che dignitose (sia per quanto riguarda la prestazione che il risultato).

- A questo aggiungiamo che i soldi della Champions verrano investiti per portare a Milano sia Eriksen che Honda, facendo così fare un notevole salto di qualità al reparto tecnicamente più povero della squadra e dando all'allenatore la possibilità di migliorare ulteriormente la qualità del gioco. 

In quest'ultimo caso sì che la partita di domani può voler dire tanto. 


Secondo voi quale dei due scenari proposti è più realistico ?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> - Il Milan accede alla fase a gironi della Champions e data l'immensa fortuna che l'ha sempre contraddistinto in questi ultimi anni verrà sicuramente abbinato ad una tra PSG, Manchester City e Borussia Dortmund + ovviamente una Big della prima fascia ( potremmo fare il Barcellona, così tanto per cambiare  ). Morale: serio rischio di nuove sconfitte con tanto di risultati tennistici ed ennesimo s*******mento di immagine
> 
> - Il Milan utilizza gli ormai famosi 30 milioni o per non fare un kaiser o ne spende 14 per Matri e 15 per Astori. Affascinante pensando che quest'estate Juve e Southampton prendono Tevez e Lovren rispettivamente per 12 e 10 milioni
> 
> ...



Il primo senza dubbi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Agosto 2013)

Perchè non anche Lazzari, Astori e Cossu?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Perchè non anche Lazzari, Astori e Cossu?



Cossu  Il mio giocatore preferito al fantacalcio fino a qualche anno fa; ora purtroppo non gioca più titolare.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Quest'anno la domenica ci sarà da trovare qualcosaltro da fare se vogliamo evitare gastriti, ulcere e insufficienze epatiche.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Quest'anno la domenica ci sarà da trovare qualcosaltro da fare se vogliamo evitare gastriti, ulcere e insufficienze epatiche.



Io ai primi di Agosto ho avuto un attacco di gastrite. Chissà che, seppur in parte, non possa essere veramente riconducibile alle nefandezze della nostra società


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Quest'anno la domenica ci sarà da trovare qualcosaltro da fare se vogliamo evitare gastriti, ulcere e insufficienze epatiche.



Io mi sto attrezzando..........sabato subito dopo aver visto un cross di Emanuela ho spento la TV e sono uscito evitando di ricorrere a protettori gastrici.

Edit: purtroppo sul web leggo solo conferme dello "scempio" Matri e nessuna smentita


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

speriamo di non passare allora..


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] che ti avevo detto?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2013)

Mi rifiuto di crederci,non possono essere così inetti.


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi rifiuto di crederci,non possono essere così inetti.



Ricordati che sono riusciti a spendere 18 milioni per Oliveira.......anche io rimarrei allibito se prendessero Matri spendendo più degli 8 offerti per Ljajic ma ormai qua si cade sempre più in basso e le nostre estati pallonare sono un incubo lungo 3 mesi che tra poco, finalmente, finirà


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

Prendere Matri con il ritorno tra un poco di Pazzini significa passare in maniera definitiva al 4-3-1-2, modulo che però se non si acquista anche un trequartista ha senso zero.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Prendere Matri con il ritorno tra un poco di Pazzini significa passare in maniera definitiva al 4-3-1-2, modulo che però se non si acquista anche un trequartista ha senso zero.



c'è il fenomeno con la 10, ci pensa lui.


----------



## tequilad (27 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Prendere Matri con il ritorno tra un poco di Pazzini significa passare in maniera definitiva al 4-3-1-2, modulo che però se non si acquista anche un trequartista ha senso zero.



Che poi un attacco a due eventuale Matri Pazzini è qualcosa di aberrante se dovesse mancare Balo....

Sinceramente io spero che Matri non sia realmente un obiettivo e credo sia così perché non avrebbe senso...


----------



## Alekos (27 Agosto 2013)

Se è così spero di non passare il turno


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Che poi un attacco a due eventuale Matri Pazzini è qualcosa di aberrante se dovesse mancare Balo....
> 
> Sinceramente io spero che Matri non sia realmente un obiettivo e credo sia così perché non avrebbe senso...



Assolutamente. Anche se si dovrebbe considerare il fatto che c'è anche El Shaarawy. 

Con un attacco Balotelli, Pazzini, Matri ed El Shaarawy al completo sono abbastanza convinto che la coppia titolare sarebbe Balotelli-Pazzini. Che il faraone rappresenta più un cambio a Mario o una possibilità di cambiare modulo. 

A me l'arrivo di Matri può stare anche bene, ma deve arrivare assolutamente un rifinitore che gioca sulla trequarti.


----------



## soloperlamaglia (27 Agosto 2013)

Ci dovremmo accontentare di lui purtroppo ma 12 milioni di euro no... massimo 7 ne spenderei .. con 12 ne prenderei uno migliore.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] che ti avevo detto?





Preferisco piuttosto fidarmi di Petagna.


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Agosto 2013)

Ragazzi, però io non ci credo che NON l'ha chiesto Allegri. Seriamente, non ci credo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, però io non ci credo che NON l'ha chiesto Allegri. Seriamente, non ci credo.



Nel caso su questo sarebbe indifendibile.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2013)

A me Matri non fa poi così schifo,
ma piuttosto che dare soldi alla Juve gioco tutto il campionato
con Comi e Zigoni come centravanti

E comunque quei cervelloni di via turati, visto l'infortunio di Pazzini, non potevano tenere per 6 mesi giocatori nostri come appunto Comi o Paloschi?


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2013)

Siamo allo sbando. Ci serve un Presidente


----------



## bargnani83 (27 Agosto 2013)

io lo accetto a 2 condizioni: 
1)arriva eiksen
2)arriva eriksen.


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma "acciderbicoccoli", ma A COSA SERVE "un" Matri?!?
La copia scarsa di Pazzini. In sostanza spendiamo tutto il budget o quasi per una riserva di attacco (reparto meno peggiore che abbiamo) per due/tre mesi di panca.

FOLLIA.

Un portiere.
Uno/Due difensori.
Un centrocampista.
Un trequartista (nel caso lo richieda il modulo).

Questi sono gli innesti che servono. A cosa serve questo, davvero non lo so.


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Agosto 2013)

piuttosto faccio giocare la nargi....in qualsiasi ruolo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, però io non ci credo che NON l'ha chiesto Allegri. Seriamente, non ci credo.



ma allegri puo chiedere tutti gli scarpari che vuole , è obbligo di galliani impedire questo scempio  pure sbourigno voleva deco e carvalho e la dirigenza dell'inter , valutando i giocatori costosi , opto per sjneider e lucio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2013)

Anche a studio sport conferme su matri... Tra l'altro la cifra richiesta è pure alta


----------



## Snake (27 Agosto 2013)

Beh dai non fa una piega, stiamo con le pezze ar kulo in due reparti su tre e giustamente andiamo a spendere quel poco che abbiamo per un doppione di Pazzini, ahahahhhahahaahahahah, no dai ma se succede davvero aspetto con ansia cosa s'inventeranno a sto giro i fanboy di Galliani per difenderlo.


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2013)

Uccidetemi.


----------



## MilanForever (27 Agosto 2013)

Prendiamo un giocatore modesto, 29enne e in più aiutiamo la juve a disfarsi di un esubero? No, dai, non ci credo.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anche a studio sport conferme su matri... Tra l'altro la cifra richiesta è pure alta



A sto punto sempre più Forza PSV


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Beh dai non fa una piega, stiamo con le pezze ar kulo in due reparti su tre e giustamente andiamo a spendere quel poco che abbiamo per un doppione di Pazzini, ahahahhhahahaahahahah, no dai ma se succede davvero aspetto con ansia cosa s'inventeranno a sto giro i fanboy di Galliani per difenderlo.



12 milioni di € per una riserva della riserva.
Più di metà del budget per Matri sarebbe davvero da arresto immediato.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Agosto 2013)

Inizio a sperare che il PSV faccia la sorpresa


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma Allegri se vuole Matri perché non se ne torna al Cagliari?


----------



## MilanForever (27 Agosto 2013)

Ah, dimenticavo, gli pagheremmo anche Tevez.


----------



## alexrossonero (27 Agosto 2013)

Sarebbe una delle mosse più sbagliate che il sig. Galliani potrebbe fare. Con una mossa sola
1) finanzia la Juve
2) porta a casa un giocatore che 2a) non serve, 2b) non è meglio di quelli che abbiamo
3) toglierebbe liquidità per acquisti in zone di campo ove urge maggiormente


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una delle mosse più sbagliate che il sig. Galliani potrebbe fare. Con una mossa sola
> 1) finanzia la Juve
> 2) porta a casa un giocatore che 2a) non serve, 2b) non è meglio di quelli che abbiamo
> 3) toglierebbe liquidità per acquisti in zone di campo ove urge maggiormente



Forse sarebbe relativamente l'acquisto più sbagliato di sempre.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma Allegri se vuole Matri perché non se ne torna al Cagliari?



mica matri gioca nel cagliari


----------



## smallball (27 Agosto 2013)

finanziare e aiutare la Juve..pazzesco


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2013)

non credo alla storia di Matri

Ma se arriva è perché Simply non riesce a prendere nessun trequartista.
Con Matri si giocherebbe col 4-3-3 con Balo esterno.


----------



## alexrossonero (27 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Con Matri si giocherebbe col 4-3-3 con Balo esterno.


Che sarebbe un suicidio tattico senza precedenti nella storia del calcio.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

Filtra cauto ottimismo nella trattativa Matri-Milan. La società rossonera è in esubero sulle fasce. Per tal motivo, in modo tale da mantenere lo stesso budget per altri obiettivi di mercato, starebbe pensando ad uno scambio alla pari Matri-De Sciglio. Il problema è costituito dalla possibile crisi d'identità di De Ceglie e dalla pressione portata dai mezzi di stampa di tutto il mondo affinché i 2 calciatori con il cognome simile non giochino nella stessa squadra. La Juve propone la cessione al Milan per 1 milione di €, tuttavia il club rossonero dovrebbe prima vendere Antonini, attualmente conteso da Sampdoria, Torino, Bursaspor e Besiktas. Il Milan, d'altro canto, vorrebbe proporre, sotto il vigile sguardo di Marotta, uno scambio De Ceglie-Antonini, con quest'ultimo che verrebbe girato in prestito con diritto di riscatto al Torino.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Che sarebbe un suicidio tattico senza precedenti nella storia del calcio.



beh...con Balo esterno l'Inter di Mourinho ha vinto tutto...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Filtra cauto ottimismo nella trattativa Matri-Milan. La società rossonera è in esubero sulle fasce. Per tal motivo, in modo tale da mantenere lo stesso budget per altri obiettivi di mercato,* starebbe pensando ad uno scambio alla pari Matri-De Sciglio.* Il problema è costituito dalla possibile crisi d'identità di De Ceglie e dalla pressione portata dai mezzi di stampa di tutto il mondo affinché i 2 calciatori con il cognome simile non giochino nella stessa squadra. La Juve propone la cessione al Milan per 1 milione di €, tuttavia il club rossonero dovrebbe prima vendere Antonini, attualmente conteso da Sampdoria, Torino, Bursaspor e Besiktas. Il Milan, d'altro canto, vorrebbe proporre, sotto il vigile sguardo di Marotta, uno scambio De Ceglie-Antonini, con quest'ultimo che verrebbe girato in prestito con diritto di riscatto al Torino.



No vabbé, a questa cosa io non ci credo... E' una bufala, spero...


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No vabbé, a questa cosa io non ci credo... E' una bufala, spero...



Vedi che il post di Ang è ironico....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vedi che il post di Ang è ironico....



Domani trattativa conclusa, de sciglio alla Juve 

Ormai durante le sessioni di mercato del Milan leggo le idee più stravaganti e le peggio cose ovunque, non riesco più a distinguere realtà da fantasia, non vedo l'ora che si chiuda il mercato.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Domani trattativa conclusa, de sciglio alla Juve
> 
> Ormai durante le sessioni di mercato del Milan leggo le idee più stravaganti e le peggio cose ovunque, non riesco più a distinguere realtà da fantasia, non vedo l'ora che si chiuda il mercato.



Inception 
Diamo il calcio a Galliani (ma anche al Presidente e ad Allegri), forse è posseduto da un'idea.


----------



## alexrossonero (27 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> beh...con Balo esterno l'Inter di Mourinho ha vinto tutto...



E' un'affermazione coscientemente superficiale. Sai anche tu che in quell'Inter Balotelli era una riserva: spesso entrava a partita in corso e molto spesso veniva ripreso dallo stesso Mourinho per anarchia tattica. Che poi abbia deciso diverse partite è senza dubbio merito del suo talento. Però obiettivamente, Mario si è affermato definitivamente come punta centrale, anche e proprio perchè indisciplinato tatticamente per giocare in altre posizioni; e a parer mio non ha nemmeno le caratteristiche necessarie per esser un'ala vera e propria.
Ora, in qualche specifica occasione si può defilare, ma credo che posizionarlo esterno in maniera definitiva sia semplicemente masochismo.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> E' un'affermazione coscientemente superficiale. Sai anche tu che in quell'Inter Balotelli era una riserva: spesso entrava a partita in corso e molto spesso veniva ripreso dallo stesso Mourinho per anarchia tattica. Che poi abbia deciso diverse partite è senza dubbio merito del suo talento. Però obiettivamente, Mario si è affermato definitivamente come punta centrale, anche e proprio perchè indisciplinato tatticamente per giocare in altre posizioni; e a parer mio non ha nemmeno le caratteristiche necessarie per esser un'ala vera e propria.
> Ora, in qualche specifica occasione si può defilare, ma credo che posizionarlo esterno in maniera definitiva sia semplicemente masochismo.



In realtà al City le migliori partite le ha giocate da "seconda punta".
Io lo preferisco punta.

Ma è chiaro che se arriva Matri e non il trequartista è perché Simply non è stato capace di prenderne nemmeno uno e si pensa di mantenere il 4-3-3.... o al limite Boa trequartista e Matri-Balo davanti quando si vuole far rifiatare El Sha.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Inception
> Diamo il calcio a Galliani (ma anche al Presidente e ad Allegri), forse è posseduto da un'idea.



Effettivamente ai tifosi del Milan le trottole non smettono di girare mai d'estate, siamo tutti in un sogno!


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Che sarebbe un suicidio tattico senza precedenti nella storia del calcio.



E Huntelaar esterno destro?


----------



## alexrossonero (27 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> In realtà al City le migliori partite le ha giocate da "seconda punta".
> Io lo preferisco punta.
> 
> Ma è chiaro che se arriva Matri e non il trequartista è perché Simply non è stato capace di prenderne nemmeno uno e si pensa di mantenere il 4-3-3.... o al limite Boa trequartista e Matri-Balo davanti quando si vuole far rifiatare El Sha.



Beh si, seconda punta (in un 4-3-1-2) ha molto più senso tattico, libero di svariare in attacco lasciando ad un altro il compito di esser punto di riferimento.
In ogni caso la si metta, però, continuo a credere che piuttosto che comprare Matri preferirei restare così: per il costo con cui verrebbe preso, sarebbe comunque uno da far giocare; quindi si dovrebbe o cambiare modulo, tenendo spesso fuori El Shaarawy (e sarebbe bocciatura troppo affrettata), o mettere qualcuno fuori ruolo. Non ne vale la pena secondo me.
Che mettano 12 milioni su un difensore centrale o su Eriksen, piuttosto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Hammer ha scritto:


> E Huntelaar esterno destro?


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2013)

allucinante, siamo guidati da gente che di calcio non capisce niente

partiamo da colui che da 10 anni indebolisce la rosa facendola sembrare competitiva, e che nelle dichiarazioni dice pure che zapata-mexes sono i migliori centrali

passando dall'allenatore che o sono scarsi oppure non vuole nessuno


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Matri NO grazie.


----------



## sion (27 Agosto 2013)

siamo gli unici tifosi che sono costretti ad augurare le peggio cose alla propria squadra e a sperare ogni sessione che il mercato finisca piu' in fretta possibile.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;263237 ha scritto:


> Matri NO grazie.



.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2013)

Ormai credo che l'affare matri sia certo visto la vicenda Ljajic.
Se passiamo prendiamo matri, se non passiamo non oso immaginare cosa succederà, comunque vada ci sarà una fregatura...


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Pedulla i*n caso di qualificazione il Milan si tufferebbe su Matri.*


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;263259 ha scritto:


> Secondo Pedulla i*n caso di qualificazione il Milan si tufferebbe su Matri.*



************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;263259 ha scritto:


> Secondo Pedulla i*n caso di qualificazione il Milan si tufferebbe su Matri.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2013)

Speriamo muoia prima. E' l'unica


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ormai credo che l'affare matri sia certo visto la vicenda Ljajic.
> Se passiamo prendiamo matri, se non passiamo non oso immaginare cosa succederà, comunque vada ci sarà una fregatura...



ti dico che non so cosa voglio, da una parte voglio qualificarmi perchè altrimenti che senso avrebbe avuto la scorsa stagione? poi anche perchè giocare al giovedi stanca troppo per il campionato,dall'altra parte se ci qualifichiamo ci buttiamo su Matri :faecepalm: la fotocopia di Pazzini scarso


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2013)

Purtroppo mi confermano che in caso di qualificazione domani, arriverà Matri.

Preferirei una rettoscopia a secco


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma non capisco poi, è obbligatorio prendere un attaccante???
A sto punto meglio spenderli per Astori i soldi


----------



## sion (27 Agosto 2013)

ma nessuno puo' far notare alla societa' le vaccate che si stanno facendo?


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma cosa abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci Simply e Allegri?


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Io mi domando perchè dobbiamo sempre spendere solamente per attaccanti...


----------



## Nivre (27 Agosto 2013)

Abbiamo gia Pazzini quindi è giusto che venga anche Mitra Matri. Anzi prendiamoci anche Sborriello, non si sa mai.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> ma nessuno puo' far notare alla societa' le vaccate che si stanno facendo?



un tizio sul twitter di Umberto Gandini sta insultando a random Galliani e Allegri


----------



## O Animal (27 Agosto 2013)

Eh si che poco tempo fa alla Juve siamo riusciti a prendere un certo Filippo Inzaghi piazzando Zenoni, altro che Matri..


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Che fine hanno fatto i Milanisti non Evoluti dell'Estate 2010?


----------



## sion (27 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> un tizio sul twitter di Umberto Gandini sta insultando a random Galliani e Allegri



e' il minimo guarda,qua bisogna farsi sentire,non possiamo sempre e solo subire noi tifosi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> un tizio sul twitter di Umberto Gandini sta insultando a random Galliani e Allegri



KingBrambati


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo Pedulla i*n caso di qualificazione il Milan si tufferebbe su Matri.*



Si tuffassero dal cavalcavia.


----------



## Morghot (27 Agosto 2013)

Se arriva davvero non so più cosa pensare, a caso proprio.


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

A quel punto andrei su adebayor, non è quello di 2-3 anni fa, ma è sempre meglio di matri e dovrebbe costare anche di meno.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A quel punto andrei su *adebayor*, non è quello di 2-3 anni fa, ma è sempre meglio di matri e dovrebbe costare anche di meno.



 

Ma perché dobbiamo far fuori tutto il budget per una riserva della riserva?
Non abbiamo alcuna ambizione tanto, abbiamo Petagna e facciamo giocare lui al massimo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Pensandoci bene secondo me non arriva manco lui, costerà 12/15 milioni figuriamoci se li tirano fuori, poi la juve non mi sembra propensa a cedere certi giocatori di "livello" alle big, vista la situazione second me arriverà borriello. ora me lo segno a fine mercato vediamo


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2013)

Se spendono 15 milioni per finanziare una diretta concorrente sono proprio dei fessi e vanno controcorrente, ma che cavolo stiamo facendo??


----------



## Prinz (27 Agosto 2013)

mi uccido


----------



## AndrasWave (27 Agosto 2013)

Se arriva Matri non ci sono più scuse. Niente ha più senso. 
Ljajic era molto meglio e costava uguale, senza contare che prima di un attaccante a questa squadra servono centrocampisti e difensori.
E' un incubo.. Ogni sessione di mercato è un incubo.


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Agosto 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> Se spendono 15 milioni per finanziare una diretta concorrente sono proprio dei fessi e vanno controcorrente, ma che cavolo stiamo facendo??



diretta concorrente?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2013)

Pazzini
Borriello
Matri
Gilardino


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Pazzini
> Borriello
> Matri
> Gilardino



poker d'assi...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

la juve con 12 milioni prende nani..che è un signor giocatore di 26 anni...ahauaha...ma qualche protesta non si può fare...mi stanno davvero facendo disamorare...e ce ne vuole eh...


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

A gennaio si fa male balotelli e torna in prestito il tronista.

boateng
borriello matri pazzini....uhuhu


----------



## Albijol (27 Agosto 2013)

130 euro di treno + 40 di biglietto per andare a vedere il Milan e adesso devo tifare Psv per non vedere Mitra "io non so stoppare un pallone" Matri in rossonero


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2013)

Son contento di non essere riuscito a trovare il modo di andare a Milano


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2013)

*Galliani e Allegri hanno deciso: se il Milan batterà il Psv e supererà i playoff, partirà l'assalto a Matri che è considerato la prima punta ideale da affiancare a Balotelli. Allegri, in particolare, ha chiesto uno sforzo per acquistare il suo pupillo.*

Di Marzio


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani e Allegri hanno deciso: se il Milan batterà il Psv e supererà i playoff, partirà l'assalto a Matri che è considerato la prima punta ideale da affiancare a Balotelli. Allegri, in particolare, ha chiesto uno sforzo per acquistare il suo pupillo.*
> 
> Di Marzio



Mi vien voglia di smadonnare in aramaico e persiano....


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2013)

Questo passa la casa.

E qualcuno si sdegnò quando uscirono le voci su Di Natale...


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2013)

Si spera siano solo bufale, o che non se ne faccia nulla.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo passa la casa.
> 
> E qualcuno si sdegnò quando uscirono le voci su Di Natale...



Magari avessimo preso Totonno. Che brutta fine.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani e Allegri hanno deciso: se il Milan batterà il Psv e supererà i playoff, partirà l'assalto a Matri che è considerato la prima punta ideale da affiancare a Balotelli. Allegri, in particolare, ha chiesto uno sforzo per acquistare il suo pupillo.*
> 
> Di Marzio



Adesso sono quasi certo di non volere la vittoria domani.



Admin ha scritto:


> Questo passa la casa.
> 
> E qualcuno si sdegnò quando uscirono le voci su Di Natale...



Purtroppo siamo degli inguaribili ottimisti e speriamo sempre in qualcosa di meglio.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani e Allegri hanno deciso: se il Milan batterà il Psv e supererà i playoff, partirà l'assalto a Matri che è considerato la prima punta ideale da affiancare a Balotelli. Allegri, in particolare, ha chiesto uno sforzo per acquistare il suo pupillo.*
> 
> Di Marzio



*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 28 Agosto:

Galliani ha già chiamato la Juventus per Matri. Ma ha vincolato l'offerta alla qualificazione in Champions*


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2013)

Avremo 3 punte 40000 seconde punte più un trequartista.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 28 Agosto:
> 
> Galliani ha già chiamato la Juventus per Matri. Ma ha vincolato l'offerta alla qualificazione in Champions*



Spero che sia soltanto fantasia dei giornali, ma ultimamente beccano molto quando c'è la melma per il Milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 28 Agosto:
> 
> Galliani ha già chiamato la Juventus per Matri. Ma ha vincolato l'offerta alla qualificazione in Champions*



Niente da fare dai, è preso.


----------



## cedgenin (28 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Spero che sia soltanto fantasia dei giornali, ma ultimamente beccano molto quando c'è la melma per il Milan.



Purtroppo non è una fantasia dei giornali, è un informazione di Di Marzio...Un informazione credibile dunque.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Se proprio si vuol acquistare una punta, possiamo puntare Yilmaz del Galatasaray, che costa quanto Matri ma è forte il triplo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2013)

ma se proprio si vuole una punta centrale prendere torres in rotta col chelsea no?? sempre su giocatori non da milan dobbiamo puntare


----------



## sion (28 Agosto 2013)

cioe' pazzesco se spendiamo 12 mioni o 10 per sto coso e con gli stessi soldi non prendiamo un centrocampista o un difensore forte..se fanno sta cosa sono da radiare,non ci posso credere


----------



## Ale (28 Agosto 2013)

allora forza psv.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> allora forza psv.



No dai, questo manco morto.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Agosto 2013)

boh io non ci voglio credere, il milan non puo spendere 12 milioni per matri, manco 8! non ci serve! sarebbero soldi sprecati, che potremmo usare per un difensore o un centrocampista! Se proprio deve arrivare allora, che Galliani sia dia una mossa per portare anche Sakho, Martins indi e Eriksen.... cosi siamo tutti contenti!


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2013)

Continuo con la mia linea o maxi o borriello.


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2013)

ma cosa vene a fare che poi torna il Pazzo?


----------



## Gas (28 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma cosa vene a fare che poi torna il Pazzo?



Esatto


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2013)

Gas ha scritto:


> Esatto



oltretutto mi chiedo avendo Niang e il Faraone che scalpitano vai prendere uno che vuole giocare?


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma cosa vene a fare che poi torna il Pazzo?


 io ho la sensazione che prenderanno un maxi o un borriello.


----------



## arcanum (28 Agosto 2013)

Metto la firma per un Borriello o un Maxi per due noccioline da sbolognare a gennaio piuttosto che un Matri a 10 milioni dalla juventus da tenere per almeno due anni!

Tatticamente, prendere un'altra prima punta su cui puntare fortemente (altrimenti spendere 10-12 milioni non avrebbe senso...specie per noi poveracci), mi fa solo sospettare che andremmo poi a giocare con Balotelli esterno destro, altrimenti davvero sarebbe una idiozia senza pari!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Agosto 2013)

ma come si fa.....ok il (non) mercato lo farà galliani ma le indicazioni tecniche gliele darà l'allenatore no??....mi viene il vomito,arrivare al 29 agosto per prendere matri


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2013)

ma poi scusate non hanno mai preso un giocatore che piacesse ad Allegri e lo fanno a pochi giorni dalla chiusura del mercato?


----------



## cedgenin (28 Agosto 2013)

666psycho ha scritto:


> boh io non ci voglio credere, il milan non puo spendere 12 milioni per matri, manco 8! non ci serve! sarebbero soldi sprecati, che potremmo usare per un difensore o un centrocampista! Se proprio deve arrivare allora, che Galliani sia dia una mossa per portare anche Sakho, Martins indi e Eriksen.... cosi siamo tutti contenti!



Non spenderemo 12M€ per Matri. Galliani è troppo spilorcio, chiederà un prestito lol


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Agosto 2013)

Io comunque a giugno ve lo dicevo: non vi fappate pensando alla cessione di El Shaarawy che porterà Tevez,Eriksen e T.Alcantara;se lo vendiamo,arrivano Matri e Astori.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Avendo bisogno di un centrocampista ed un difensore, cosa fanno??? Prendono Mitra-Matri. Santo Dio, questi hanno perso il lume della ragione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

*Galliani a Sky:“E’ ovvio che questa sera Matri tiferà Milan – spiega sorridendo – è nostro tifoso, è cresciuto nel nostro settore giovanile… Piaciuta come risposta?”*


----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Agosto 2013)

Sfumato Ljajic puntiamo parte di questi famosi 30 milioni (sempre se passiamo, ovviamente) per Matri.

...

Uccidetemi. Vi prego.


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2013)

La cosa ridicola è che come di riserva del Balo è vero che non c'è nessuno ma in quel caso anche un tappabuchi temporaneo ci può pure stare, lo prendi a LUGLIO e non hai problemi, se ti gira male pazienza.
Ma in questo caso c'è poco da dire, l'acquisto di Matri equivale ad un doppio acquisto, come sempre per distogliere l'attenzione dai problemi in difesa e a centrocampo si prende la punta e tanti saluti, Allegri in questo senso è veramente scarso ma scarso forte, hai problemi di uomini in certi reparti e chiedi Bergessio, Matri, ma lool.


----------



## Hammer (28 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:“E’ ovvio che questa sera Matri tiferà Milan – spiega sorridendo – è nostro tifoso, è cresciuto nel nostro settore giovanile… Piaciuta come risposta?”*



Fa ridere come un cancro ai polmoni


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2013)

Sisi aspettatemi che lo faccio l'abbonamento 

Vergogna


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2013)

a me veramente sembra una barzelletta.. MATRI ?? ma dove gli è venuto in mente di prendere un cesso come matri.. 1 lo paghi per dare i soldi alla giuve che gli sono serviti per Tevez... 2 liberi loro di un peso morto scarso alla biliardino e te lo prendi in rosa tu ??? dai daiiiiiiiiii mi stanno facendo veramente *********..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a me veramente sembra una barzelletta.. MATRI ?? ma dove gli è venuto in mente di prendere un cesso come matri.. 1 lo paghi per dare i soldi alla giuve che gli sono serviti per Tevez... 2 liberi loro di un peso morto scarso alla biliardino e te lo prendi in rosa tu ??? dai daiiiiiiiiii mi stanno facendo veramente *********..



l'anno scorso aiutammo l'inter a smaltire l'esubero pazzini , quest'anno aiuteremo la juve , tutto va per il verso giusto


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2013)

Marchetti (sky) :"*La Juventus valuta Matri 12 milioni il Milan ne offre 10".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;264787 ha scritto:


> Marchetti (sky) :"*La Juventus valuta Matri 12 milioni il Milan ne offre 10".*



Non abbiamo soldi. Per una volta sono contento, niente Matri su!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Agosto 2013)

Su sportitalia hanno detto che il milan ha fatto un'offerta ufficiale per Matri...


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Marchetti (sky) :"*La Juventus valuta Matri 12 milioni il Milan ne offre 10".*



A posto, chiusa lì.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Acquisto senza senso. Dopo che torna Pazzini che ce ne faremo di una pippa come Matri? Tra l'altro odio l'idea di finanziare ulteriormente i gobbi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> A posto, chiusa lì.



Ma non direi, per me la juve ce lo da pure a 10, chi se lo compra Matri ???
Solo noi...


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Anche Galliani ha ammesso indirettamente che arriva.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Agosto 2013)

Spero Matri deceda in nottata, così da evitarci problemi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Agosto 2013)

Comunque è Allegri che lo vuole questo, confermato dalle dichiarazioni di Galliani..


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche Galliani ha ammesso indirettamente che arriva.



Cioè?


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Ha detto che cercheranno di accontentare l'allenatore, se la matematica non è un'opinione...


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Cioè?



_l'allenatore, il responsabile tecnico della squadra ha manifestato il suo desiderio di una prima punta e sarà accontentato, in difesa l'acquisto sarà bonera e a centrocampo l'allenatore ritiene che siamo a posto_


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ha detto che cercheranno di accontentare l'allenatore, se la matematica non è un'opinione...





AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> _l'allenatore, il responsabile tecnico della squadra ha manifestato il suo desiderio di una prima punta e sarà accontentato, in difesa l'acquisto sarà bonera e a centrocampo l'allenatore ritiene che siamo a posto_



Gesù


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Agosto 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> _l'allenatore, il responsabile tecnico della squadra ha manifestato il suo desiderio di una prima punta e sarà accontentato, in difesa l'acquisto sarà bonera e a centrocampo l'allenatore ritiene che siamo a posto_



Eh, ma è la società che compra le pippe ad Allegri, mica è lui che li chiede cit.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2013)

Boh magari i tempi di Pazzini si sono allungati, visto che Galliani ha detto Pazzini non sappiamo quando torna (fino a sabato tornava a fine ottobre)


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Agosto 2013)

ma cosa ci dovrà mai fare con matri questo qua....ma pietà. 

cmq galliani ha confermato che pazzini non rientra a breve.


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Agosto 2013)

Mamma mia, che vergogna. Se dovesse arrivare solamente Matri la dirigenza è vergognosa. A questo punto riscattiamo tutto Poli.


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Secondo il vate Pistocchi, siccome Balotelli gioca quasi sempre spalle alla porta, il Milan ha bisogno di un finalizzatore .

*Secondo prime indiscrezioni, (Premium) Matri sarebbe un giocatore del Milan, in settimana l'annuncio. 2 milioni subito, gli altri 10 rateizzati in 4 stagioni.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Agosto 2013)

Sparatevi


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo il vate Pistocchi, siccome Balotelli gioca quasi sempre spalle alla porta, il Milan ha bisogno di un finalizzatore .
> 
> *Secondo prime indiscrezioni, (Premium) Matri sarebbe un giocatore del Milan, in settimana l'annuncio. 2 milioni subito, gli altri 10 rateizzati in 4 stagioni.*



cioè, fammi capire, quando Matri sarà un paracarro di 33 anni saremo ancora dietro a pagarlo ? ROTFL


----------



## Gnagnazio (28 Agosto 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> _l'allenatore, il responsabile tecnico della squadra ha manifestato il suo desiderio di una prima punta e sarà accontentato, in difesa l'acquisto sarà bonera e a centrocampo l'allenatore ritiene che siamo a posto_



Solo un mediocre può affirmare che "_a centrocampo, siamo a posto così _".


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, che vergogna. Se dovesse arrivare solamente Matri la dirigenza è vergognosa. A questo punto riscattiamo tutto Poli.



può arrivare solo un giocatore, by galliani


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo il vate Pistocchi, siccome Balotelli gioca quasi sempre spalle alla porta, il Milan ha bisogno di un finalizzatore .
> 
> *Secondo prime indiscrezioni, (Premium) Matri sarebbe un giocatore del Milan, in settimana l'annuncio. 2 milioni subito, gli altri 10 rateizzati in 4 stagioni.*


Quindi paghiamo Nani alla Juve.....beh buono.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo il vate Pistocchi, siccome Balotelli gioca quasi sempre spalle alla porta, il Milan ha bisogno di un finalizzatore .
> 
> *Secondo prime indiscrezioni, (Premium) Matri sarebbe un giocatore del Milan, in settimana l'annuncio. 2 milioni subito, gli altri 10 rateizzati in 4 stagioni.*



12 MILIONI per matri, incredibile...
Facciamo con tutti i pezzenti, con matri no...
Spendiamo tipo il 40% dei soldi della champion per sto qua


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Chicca di Tuttosport che auspica la non cessione di Matri al Milan "per non rinforzare una concorrente per lo scudetto"


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo il vate Pistocchi, siccome Balotelli gioca quasi sempre spalle alla porta, il Milan ha bisogno di un finalizzatore .
> 
> *Secondo prime indiscrezioni, (Premium) Matri sarebbe un giocatore del Milan, in settimana l'annuncio. 2 milioni subito, gli altri 10 rateizzati in 4 stagioni.*




.


----------



## Principe (29 Agosto 2013)

Ahaha le discussioni su allegri , c'è gente che l'ha difeso fino a ieri ..... Toc toc c'è nessuno ?


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Che poi dei 25\30 milioni incassati ne spendiamo solo 2. Bella roba.


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Agosto 2013)

Certo che davvero questa qualificazione e' stata uno spartiacque decisivo! Grazie al passaggio del turno arriva matri! Neanche il tempo di festeggiare che subito passa l'entusiasmo e quasi ti viene voglia che la si perdeva la partita


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Chicca di Tuttosport che auspica la non cessione di Matri al Milan "per non rinforzare una concorrente per lo scudetto"


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Agosto 2013)

Preparo la corda.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

E' del Milan.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

non si può ragazzi...così diventiamo ancora più scarsi...sta volta sbrocco


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION]

questo linguaggio non è in linea con il regolamento.

Datti una regolata.


----------



## sion (29 Agosto 2013)

comprare un doppione di un calciatore che gia' abbiamo e spendere solo 2 milioni per la prima rata su 30 incassati.

grazie societa'.

vergogna.


----------



## peppe75 (29 Agosto 2013)

bè non c'è niente da dire...Matri lo danno ormai certo...ma io credo che il problema è Pazzini perchè in realtà non sanno esattamente quando recupera e tra le brutte notizie anche che Saponara ha la pubalgia...che fortuna eh?


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2013)

Che schifo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

L'unico caso al Mondo di post-vittoria che ti manda in depressione


----------



## sion (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L'unico caso al Mondo di post-vittoria che ti manda in depressione



primi anche in questo,che stagione


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Agosto 2013)

a sto punto Pazzini era molto + grave del previsto... doveva rientrare a ottobre... questo mi sa che neanche a gennaio lo rivediamo


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2013)

Comunque Matri non è un brocco. Preferisco vedere entrare lui al posto di EL SHa o Balo che non Niang o Robinho.
Il problema è che ci serve ben altro.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Comunque Matri non è un brocco. Preferisco vedere entrare lui al posto di EL SHa o Balo che non Niang o Robinho.
> Il problema è che ci serve ben altro.



Beh, si. Rispetto a Niang e Robinho è Maradona. Ma avremmo bisogno di un altro tipo di giocatore lì davanti. 

Se fossero arrivati Ljajic e Honda, con tutte le incognite del caso, avremmo messo su una squadra più che discreta. Almeno sulla carta.


----------



## hiei87 (29 Agosto 2013)

Non ci voglio credere....a questo punto preferivo veramente uscire col psv. Non dico più altro perchè non potrei evitare di andare avanti senza iniziare con insulti e auguri di ogni male possibile a dirigenza, allenatore e nuovo acquisto


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, si. Rispetto a Niang e Robinho è Maradona. Ma avremmo bisogno di un altro tipo di giocatore lì davanti.
> 
> Se fossero arrivati Ljajic e Honda, con tutte le incognite del caso, avremmo messo su una squadra più che discreta. Almeno sulla carta.


Esatto.
Ma sono obiettivi (gli unici più Tevez) che sono sfumati, per cui si prende il ripiego.
Semplice e lineare.
E' palese che Niang e Robinho ormai non ti garantiscono NULLA. Almeno Matri se gli dai una palla in area te la mette dentro. Niang la spedisce sul palo, Robinho in curva.
E'mun passo avanti... ma ci serviva un giocatore che saltasse l'uomo e mettesse in porta gli attaccanti.
Sono dell'idea che con un giocatore così anche Niang sarebbe un buon attaccante
Ma Galliani ha speso un'estate a seguire un giapponese e i fantasmi!


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Sono rassegnato ormai al fatto che arrivi una punta, ma non sono convinto che sia Matri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

Sì, Matri... poi quando tornerà Pazzini come ci comporteremo?


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, Matri... poi quando tornerà Pazzini come ci comporteremo?



Più che altro se spendi quei soldi per Matri non può fare la riserva.
Deve giocare El Shaarawy, non lo voglio vedere in panchina per vedere in campo questo aborto.


----------



## cris (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma poi abbiamo gia Pazzini, che ce ne facciamo di Matri?


----------



## sion (29 Agosto 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma poi abbiamo gia Pazzini, che ce ne facciamo di Matri?



e' quello che non riesco a capire..cioe' arriva matri ed abbiamo 7 attaccanti...e' un operazione che non ha veramente alcun senso.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan farà un'offerta di 12 milioni di euro.*



Intanto Eriksen va al totocoso per 11 VERGOGNOSO. Non ne posso più di sto galliani. Comprare un giocatore già nostro.


----------



## Milo (29 Agosto 2013)

La gazza dice che abbiamo alzato l'offerta a 12 milioni... Quest anno non verrò dalla Toscana se il nostro mercato si chiama matri, sono troppo incavolato. Ti danno quasi la forza di abbandonare la squadra...


----------



## Marilson (29 Agosto 2013)

io già disdetto a maggio mediaset premium. Non vedranno un altro euro da me.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

bisogna capire una cosa: Come mai fino a sabato hanno detto che a fine ottobre tornava Pazzini e ora dicono che non sanno quando torna? è successo qualcosa? se i tempi si allungano alla fine ci può stare questa scelta anche se mi girano dare soldi ai gobbi e non poco, prendere gente in prestito sono tutti cessi quindi tanto vale rimanere cosi, prima di sparare a 0 meglio aspettare perchè poi ora si schifa matri poi magari arriva io ze eduardo di turno e poi voglio vedere, quindi prima di sparare sentenze aspetto


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> bisogna capire una cosa: Come mai fino a sabato hanno detto che a fine ottobre tornava Pazzini e ora dicono che non sanno quando torna? è successo qualcosa? se i tempi si allungano alla fine ci può stare questa scelta anche se mi girano dare soldi ai gobbi e non poco, prendere gente in prestito sono tutti cessi quindi tanto vale rimanere cosi, prima di sparare a 0 meglio aspettare perchè poi ora si schifa matri poi magari arriva io ze eduardo di turno e poi voglio vedere, quindi prima di sparare sentenze aspetto



Ma credo che il problema non sia Matri in sè (anche), ma il fatto che si compri un attaccante presumibilmente di riserva, invece di provare a prendere un difensore, oppure un centrocampista (Eriksen non sarebbe costato molto di più).


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2013)

No il problema è che se si vuole una prima punta con 12 milioni puoi comprare bei giocatori non Matri che è un cesso a pedali e per di più dai alla Juve i soldi di tevez e li liberi di un problema .


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> a sto punto Pazzini era molto + grave del previsto... doveva rientrare a ottobre... questo mi sa che neanche a gennaio lo rivediamo



Ma male che vada Pazzini rientra a Gennaio eh, vuol dire che tu spendi 12 milioni (che per noi sono tanti) per uno che viene a fare il sostituto di una riserva che rientrerà tra qualche mese.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Di Marzio, Matri viene a fare il titolare. Piace molto ad Allegri perchè attacca la profondità ed è compatibile con Balotelli.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma male che vada Pazzini rientra a Gennaio eh, vuol dire che tu spendi 12 milioni (che per noi sono tanti) per uno che viene a fare il sostituto di una riserva che rientrerà tra qualche mese.



Io penso che Pazzini sarà l'ultima delle scelte, non spendi 12 mln per un panchinaro dai.
Immaginate una partita di Coppa Italia con Pazzini-Matri titolari


----------



## Gas (29 Agosto 2013)

E' una manovra sbagliata da tutti i punti di vista a mio avviso.
- Diamo soldi alla Juve
- Aggiungo diamo alla Juve più soldi di quelli che hanno speso loro per prendere quel Tevez che volevamo noi e non abbiamo potuto prendere perchè non avevamo soldi...
- Alleggeriamo la Juve di un panchinaro e relativo stipendio
- Prendiamo uno che nella teorica nostra diretta concorrente, allenata da un bravo allenatore, fa panchina.
- Strapaghiamo un normalissimo/mediocre attaccante
- Non portiamo a casa un giovane
- Togliamo spazio ai giovani
- Spendiamo il grosso del nostro budget per comprare un mediocre attaccante
- Con meno soldi di quelli che spenderemmo per Matri ci sono passati sotto al naso millemila buoni affari questa estate
- ...

L'elenco è ancora lungo...


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio, Matri viene a fare il titolare. Piace molto ad Allegri perchè attacca la profondità ed è compatibile con Balotelli.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Con El Shaarawy in panchina, e con un 4-3-1-2 senza trequartista. Vergognoso


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio, Matri viene a fare il titolare. Piace molto ad Allegri perchè attacca la profondità ed è compatibile con Balotelli.



Allegri 

Galliani  







- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cioè l'ultima delle scelte uno che ha fatto 15 gol lo scorso anno? Che poi i due hanno la stessa età, ma la differenza sta nel fatto che Matri ha fatto 91 gol in carriera, mentre Pazzini 131 ditemi un po' voi chi dovremmo preferire.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

*Gazzetta: Si chiude a 12 milioni, il Milan accontenta la richiesta della Juve.*

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allegri
> 
> Galliani
> 
> ...



Pazzini è una pippa, come Matri, ma l'anno scorso ha fatto davvero bene e meritava la fiducia anche quest'anno. Quando torna dall'infortunio, nelle gerarchie dovrebbe venire prima del Mitra. Ma dubito sia così.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Si chiude a 12 milioni, il Milan accontenta la richiesta della Juve.*
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Gli abbiampo pagato Tevez...


----------



## robs91 (29 Agosto 2013)

Vergognosi.


----------



## Canonista (29 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION]

Ultimo avvertimento: in questo forum le parolacce sono censurate.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Che ca.zzo di schifo di me.rda
> 
> 
> Fancul0 a quel rimbambito di Berlusconi e a Galliani aka Yellow Teeth



Dai ragà, be quiet con le parolacce


----------



## Tobi (29 Agosto 2013)

Partiamo dal presupposto che arriva per 2 milioni di euro adesso mentre gli altri 10 almeno da come dicono verranno pagati a rate.. quindi non sborseremo 12 milioni tutti insieme.. 
Poi altra cosa, allegri ha detto che il modulo è il 4-3-3 per la tipologia di giocatori che abbiamo in squadra.. quindi matri a mio avviso viene per far la riserva.. lo fa entrare ogni partita gli ultimi 20 minuti quando el sharaawy finisce la benzina e c è da allungare un po la squadra per non rimanere poi schiacciati..
Tecnicamente non è sbagliatissima come scelta.. Matri e Pazzini sono piu o meno sullo stesso livello.. evidentemente ci sono state complicazioni per giampaolo e magari lo rivediamo a gennaio.. il punto è che al suo ritorno avremo 2 giocatori doppioni come riserve, anche se petagna di sicuro andrà in prestito a quel punto


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

è già stato detto che si prenderà la numero 9?


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Si chiude a 12 milioni, il Milan accontenta la richiesta della Juve.*
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Qui dentro tutte le prime punte non tecniche sono considerate pippe LOL
Ma vedete di capire un po' di più il calcio invece di andare in giro a dire queste cose.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

*Di Marzio: La Juve accetta l'offerta del Milan, si chiude a 11 milioni piu uno di bonus. L'accordo col giocatore c'è già da tempo. L'ufficialità potrebbe essere tra oggi e domani ma Matri è ormai praticamente del Milan.*


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2013)

ma di cosa vi meravigliate?

da tempo si è deciso che in difesa e centrocampo siamo a posto....


----------



## robs91 (29 Agosto 2013)

Vedrete che sto mediocre sarà titolare.Di certo non spendono 12 milioni per una riserva.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qui dentro tutte le prime punte non tecniche sono considerate pippe LOL
> Ma vedete di capire un po' di più il calcio invece di andare in giro a dire queste cose.



Un giocatore così in rosa serve sempre, anche solo per cambiare stile di gioco in corsa, a meno che tu non abbia il gioco del Barcellona. Con le nostre lacune però l'acquisto di Matri (che scarso non è, le sue reti le fa sempre) può essere solo un plus però, non una prima "scelta". Ci sono da rinforzare gli altri reparti prima.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Vedrete che sto mediocre sarà titolare.Di certo non spendono 12 milioni per una riserva.



Sarebbe stupido spendere così tanto per una riserva, allora tanto valeva prendere Maxi Lopez o comunque qualcun altro da mettere in panca. A questo punto mi chiedo come giocheremo con Matri, ma soprattutto al rientro di Pazzini?? Boh.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qui dentro tutte le prime punte non tecniche sono considerate pippe LOL
> Ma vedete di capire un po' di più il calcio invece di andare in giro a dire queste cose.



Pippa in senso buono, per dire che non è un campione.


----------



## robs91 (29 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stupido spendere così tanto per una riserva, allora tanto valeva prendere Maxi Lopez o comunque qualcun altro da mettere in panca. A questo punto mi chiedo come giocheremo con Matri, ma soprattutto al rientro di Pazzini?? Boh.


Elsha in panchina,semplice.Dubito schieri un tridente "pesante" con il faraone,Balo e Matri.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2013)

Scommetto tutto quello che volete che al momento dell'ufficialità il pelato dirà : " il mercato del Milan è chiuso "


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Un giocatore così in rosa serve sempre, anche solo per cambiare stile di gioco in corsa, a meno che tu non abbia il gioco del Barcellona. Con le nostre lacune però l'acquisto di Matri (che scarso non è, le sue reti le fa sempre) può essere solo un plus però, non una prima "scelta". Ci sono da rinforzare gli altri reparti prima.



Io sono contro l'acquisto di Matri perché non ci serve. La mia esternazione riguardava il fatto che l'utente che ho quotato definisca pippe gente che ha segnato valanghe di gol e che svolge il ruolo di prima punta egregiamente, mi sembra evidente che non conosca gli elementi base del calcio perché altrimenti saprebbe che quel ruolo è fondamentale in una squadra e che non tutti sono in grado di svolgerlo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io sono contro l'acquisto di Matri perché non ci serve. La mia esternazione riguardava il fatto che l'utente che ho quotato definisca pippe gente che ha segnato valanghe di gol e che svolge il ruolo di prima punta egregiamente, mi sembra evidente che non conosca gli elementi base del calcio perché altrimenti saprebbe che quel ruolo è fondamentale in una squadra e che non tutti sono in grado di svolgerlo.



Ripeto; pippa in senso buono per dire che non è un campione.
Poi a me è il tipo di giocatore che non piace ma non è detto sia scarso; Pazzini, Matri, Borriello e Gilardino sono quattro giocatori simili. Tipologia di giocatori che non mi piace.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Elsha in panchina,semplice.Dubito schieri un tridente "pesante" con il faraone,Balo e Matri.



Sarebbe un pò un azzardo mettere così tanti attaccanti in campo. Però anche mettere Elsha in panca dopo l'offertona di questa estate del City mi sembra un controsenso.. Un idea sarebbe di giocare con un 4-4-2 con ali, cioè centrocampo a due (Monto e DeJong) poi due ali larghe come Elsha e Boateng e coppia di attaccanti Balo e Matri. Ma ripeto, è un azzardo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ripeto; pippa in senso buono per dire che non è un campione.
> Poi a me è il tipo di giocatore che non piace ma non è detto sia scarso; Pazzini, Matri, Borriello e Gilardino sono quattro giocatori simili. Tipologia di giocatori che non mi piace.



by the way.... Sarai felice di sapere che sono passato alla schiera anti allegriana


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un pò un azzardo mettere così tanti attaccanti in campo. Però anche mettere Elsha in panca dopo l'offertona di questa estate del City mi sembra un controsenso.. Un idea sarebbe di giocare con un 4-4-2 con ali, cioè centrocampo a due (Monto e DeJong) poi due ali larghe come Elsha e Boateng e coppia di attaccanti Balo e Matri. Ma ripeto, è un azzardo.



El Sha nel centrocampo a quattro lo vedo molto forzato; e anche l'unica cosa buona che abbiamo, i terzini, sarebbero ridimensionati con questo modulo.


----------



## robs91 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ripeto; pippa in senso buono per dire che non è un campione.
> Poi a me è il tipo di giocatore che non piace ma non è detto sia scarso; Pazzini, Matri, Borriello e Gilardino sono quattro giocatori simili. Tipologia di giocatori che non mi piace.



Quei 4 non saranno pippe ma di certo non sono nemmeno grandi attaccanti.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> El Sha nel centrocampo a quattro lo vedo molto forzato; e anche l'unica cosa buona che abbiamo, i terzini, sarebbero ridimensionati con questo modulo.



Si si, cercavo solo di capire un modo per schierare il Faraone. Galliani ha rifiutato milioni per tenerlo, e poi finisce in panchina? Mh...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma credo che il problema non sia Matri in sè (anche), ma il fatto che si compri un attaccante presumibilmente di riserva, invece di provare a prendere un difensore, oppure un centrocampista (Eriksen non sarebbe costato molto di più).



Sono d'accordo, ma che in difesa non prendavamo nessuno da mettere titolare si sapeva, mexes ormai è titolare e se hanno riscattato Zapata era ovvio che la coppia titolare fosse quella, per quanto riguarda il centrocampo diciamo che quest'anno e migliorato ( ci andava poco per farlo), il centrocampo titolare dovrebbe essere poli-nigel-monto, poi eriksen era tanta roba per me ma non ci ho mai creduto al suo arrivo non l'abbiamo MAI trattato,se arriva davvero matri e pure Honda per me si cambia modulo honda dietro a balo e matri sicuro.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Quei 4 non saranno pippe ma di certo non sono nemmeno grandi attaccanti.



Tipologie di giocatori che stanno tendendo a scomparire.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2013)

Montolivo--De Jong---Muntari
---------- Boateng---------
--Balotelli-----------El Sharaawy 

con regolare alternanza Munatari-Poli, Boateng-Robinho ed El Shaarawy-Matri

Secondo me nella testa di Acciuga c'è sta roba qua


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stupido spendere così tanto per una riserva, allora tanto valeva prendere Maxi Lopez o comunque qualcun altro da mettere in panca. A questo punto mi chiedo come giocheremo con Matri, ma soprattutto al rientro di Pazzini?? Boh.



se arriva pure Honda si giocherà sicuramente honda dietro a matri e balotelli, el boh bella domanda, per quanto riguarda pazzini il rientro era previsto per fine ottobre ma ieri sera galliani ha detto non so quando rientrerà


----------



## marco89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Io a questi punti giocherei con il 4-3-2-1 con Matri e Pazzini davanti e il Faraone e Balotelli liberi di scambiarsi e di spaziare...i terzini avrebbero modo di spingere egregiamente...il Faraone potrebbe comunque correre negli spazi ed anche Balo potrebbe duettare fuori dall'area o provare il tiro da fuori magari su sponda di Matri...solo che in questo modo ci deve essere tanto spirito di sacrificio per rientrare in difesa...e Boateng se vuole giocare deve tornare a centrocampo...

Certo che a questo punto darei sia Niang che Petagna in prestito...


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tipologie di giocatori che stanno tendendo a scomparire.


Eh si, il Dortmund infatti mica gioca con un certo Lewandowski.  

Eh si, lo UTD infatti mica gioca con un certo Van Persie. 

Eh si, il Real infatti mica gioca con un certo Benzema. 

Eh si, il PSG infatti mica gioca con un certo Cavani 

Eh si, il Bayern infatti mica gioca con un certo Mandzukic. 

Non è che la prima punta è solo "il Pazzini" quest'ultimo è una discreta prima punta che fa bene il suo lavoro, poi esistono i top player del ruolo che sono quelli che ho citato. Ma vaaaaaaaaaa bene.


----------



## tequilad (29 Agosto 2013)

Dai El Sharaawy a centrocampo non si può sentire


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

marco89 ha scritto:


> Io a questi punti giocherei con il 4-3-2-1 con Matri e Pazzini davanti e il Faraone e Balotelli liberi di scambiarsi e di spaziare...



Ok, ma Balo secondo me rende molto più al centro dell'attacco. Cosa che sarà impossibile con Matri.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me con l'arrivo del mitra Matri riprende quota l'ipotesi scambio Kucka-Niang.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: La Juve accetta l'offerta del Milan, si chiude a 11 milioni piu uno di bonus. L'accordo col giocatore c'è già da tempo. L'ufficialità potrebbe essere tra oggi e domani ma Matri è ormai praticamente del Milan.*




.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Dai El Sharaawy a centrocampo non si può sentire



Infatti. Non dovrebbe giocare a centrocampo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh si, il Dortmund infatti mica gioca con un certo Lewandowski.
> 
> Eh si, lo UTD infatti mica gioca con un certo Van Persie.
> 
> ...



La gente da te citata è gente che si fa il **** quadrato per tutto il campo, soprattutto Cavani, Van Persie e Lewandoski. Non sono i classici arieti che rimangono li fermi in avanti.
Gomez può rientrare nella tipologia di attaccanti alla Pazzini.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Un bravo comunque a Laudisa che ha descritto gli eventi già a fine giugno.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La gente da te citata è gente che si fa il **** quadrato per tutto il campo, soprattutto Cavani, Van Persie e Lewandoski. Non sono i classici arieti che rimangono li fermi in avanti.
> Gomez può rientrare nella tipologia di attaccanti alla Pazzini.



Concordo. Cavani è una specie di Rooney.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La gente da te citata è gente che si fa il **** quadrato per tutto il campo, soprattutto Cavani, Van Persie e Lewandoski. Non sono i classici arieti che rimangono li fermi in avanti.
> Gomez può rientrare nella tipologia di attaccanti alla Pazzini.



Quindi Pazzini e Co. che ho visto lavorare spalle alla porta per far salire la propria squadra è avvenuto in una dimensione parallela?
Ripeto, esistono i mediocri del ruolo ed i top player del ruolo.


----------



## tequilad (29 Agosto 2013)

Ricordiamo che David Villa è andato all'Atletico per 5 milioni....


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me con l'arrivo del mitra Matri riprende quota l'ipotesi scambio Kucka-Niang.



Beh allora è fissato....dai prepariamoci a vedere poli in panca fisso se arriva kucka.

Montolivo-De Jong-Kucka.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh allora è fissato....dai prepariamoci a vedere poli in panca fisso se arriva kucka.
> 
> Montolivo-De Jong-Kucka.



Per lo meno avremmo 6 centrocampisti per 3 posti e non 5...


----------



## andre (29 Agosto 2013)

se lo vuole allegri, mi fido


----------



## Frikez (29 Agosto 2013)

Non vi mai bene niente, in un giorno abbiamo chiuso l'acquisto del Mitra, che celerità


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non vi mai bene niente, in un giorno abbiamo chiuso l'acquisto del Mitra, che celerità



Per i giocatori che non ci servono chiudiamo sempre in poco tempo


----------



## cris (29 Agosto 2013)

12 milioni per matri? ma smettiamola.

ci son almeno altri 800 giocatori meglio di sto qua, per la stessa cifra


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma perchè non Quaglia? Io lo reputo più forte, e può giocare in più ruoli. Ad esempio Elsha-Balo-Quaglia


----------



## Tom! (29 Agosto 2013)

Per curiosità, ma non potreste schierare il tridente:
Elsha-Matri-Balotelli ?

Per il resto ve lo ribadisco, Matri è molto più forte di Quagliarellla e Pazzini.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> 12 milioni per matri? ma smettiamola.
> 
> ci son almeno altri 800 giocatori meglio di sto qua, per la stessa cifra



Ma soprattutto direi che non ci serve assolutamente. 
Il Tottenahm per 11 mln ha preso Eriksen


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Per curiosità, ma non potreste schierare il tridente:
> Elsha-Matri-Balotelli ?



Io non lo schiererei perchè mi piace vedere Balo punta centrale, però presumo si farà così...


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Mi sembra azzardato un 4-3-3 come quello. Balotelli ha dimostrato che il meglio di sè lo da al centro. Comunque in linea teorica ci sta che qualche volta si possa vedere questo sistema di gioco.


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto direi che non ci serve assolutamente.
> Il Tottenahm per 11 mln ha preso Eriksen


Ma Eriksen mica ha giocato nel Cagliari, poi a centrocampo ed in difesa siamo fortissimi


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: La Juve accetta l'offerta del Milan, si chiude a 11 milioni piu uno di bonus. L'accordo col giocatore c'è già da tempo. L'ufficialità potrebbe essere tra oggi e domani ma Matri è ormai praticamente del Milan.*



Che storia di melma....


----------



## Mithos (29 Agosto 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Per curiosità, ma non potreste schierare il tridente:
> Elsha-Matri-Balotelli ?
> 
> Per il resto ve lo ribadisco, Matri è molto più forte di Quagliarellla e Pazzini.



Con tutto il rispetto questo mezzo giocatore tenetevelo voi..


----------



## Morghot (29 Agosto 2013)

Ditemi che è uno scherzo, ma perchèèèèèèèèèèè


----------



## andre (29 Agosto 2013)

Si potrebbe provare a mettere Balotelli e Elsha come trequartisti e Matri unica punta.
Balo sa far salire bene la squadra ed è un ottimo assistman, giocando più dietro avrebbe anche più occasioni per tirare da fuori area o inserirsi. Iden Elsha che avrebbe + spazio per svariare, vedremo.


----------



## Snake (29 Agosto 2013)

questa è una società di lesionati, si devono vergognare


----------



## Mithos (29 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che storia di melma....



E avanti con un altro giocatore che non ci porta a nulla e ci fa buttare dalla finestra 12 milioni. Grazie ad Allegri e a Galliani che col suo placet ha reso possibile questo aborto.


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Agosto 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Per curiosità, ma non potreste schierare il tridente:
> Elsha-Matri-Balotelli ?
> 
> Per il resto ve lo ribadisco, Matri è molto più forte di Quagliarellla e Pazzini.


Chi, mister 50 gol in serie A a 30 anni? Metti uno come Balotelli a giocare ala quando al centro è devastante per far posto a Matri? Non scherziamo


----------



## Tom! (29 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=799]SuperMilan[/MENTION] [MENTION=6]#Dodo90#[/MENTION]

Io però Balotelli lo vedo spesso e volentieri sull'esterno.
Matri potrebbe essere utile per far salire la squadra, è migliorato molto spalle alla porta e poi è bravo nella profondità.
In italia potrebbe essere un'ottima arma. 
Poi comunque è stato attaccante titolare (lui, non giovino e quaglia) nei due anni di scudetto alla juve, lo so che molti di voi hanno sempre schifato l'attacco bianconero, però ha fatto sempre gol importanti (alcuni anche molto belli) e ha sempre giocato di squadra.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> [MENTION=799]SuperMilan[/MENTION] [MENTION=6]#Dodo90#[/MENTION]
> 
> Io però Balotelli lo vedo spesso e volentieri sull'esterno.
> Matri potrebbe essere utile per far salire la squadra, è migliorato molto spalle alla porta e poi è bravo nella profondità.
> ...


Tom don't worry, te li regalano lo stesso quei 12 mln, inutile che la fai lunga sulla Mitraglia.


----------



## CrisRs (29 Agosto 2013)

in italia il napoli compra higuain, la fiorentina compra gomez/ritorna rossi, la juve tevez, il milan matri...
no seriamente ragazzi...se la frase si legge attentamente sembra una barzelletta...


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> questa è una società di lesionati, si devono vergognare



Penso che ci sia qualcosa sotto, altrimenti non si spiega sta roba.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



CrisRs ha scritto:


> in italia il napoli compra higuain, la fiorentina compra gomez/ritorna rossi, la juve tevez, il milan matri...
> no seriamente ragazzi...se la frase si legge attentamente sembra una barzelletta...



Aggiungo: le altre necessitavano della punta, noi spendiamo i soldi ad augello di canide.


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Dico l‘ovvietà del giorno  
Il fatto che non riuscisse a fare quello che gli chiedeva Gonde (segnando comunque i suoi gol), non significa che non riuscirà a fare quello che gli chiederà Allegri. In un Milan fatto bene, mi gioco i suoi 15-20 gol facili.


----------



## arcanum (29 Agosto 2013)

Non avessimo Pazzini sarei quasi contento...anzi, diciamo che non sarei imbufalito piuttosto


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> [MENTION=799]SuperMilan[/MENTION] [MENTION=6]#Dodo90#[/MENTION]
> 
> Io però Balotelli lo vedo spesso e volentieri sull'esterno.
> Matri potrebbe essere utile per far salire la squadra, è migliorato molto spalle alla porta e poi è bravo nella profondità.
> ...



Senza dubbio non reputo Matri un piprone, ma un buon giocatore. Lo schifo semplicemente perchè a noi serve altro e abbiamo già Pazzini, al limite Petagna. Ci servono i titolari e compriamo le riserve. Comunque sia, e qui rispondo anche a chi vorrebbe Balotelli trequartista, se lo sposti dalla posizione centrale per metterlo sulla trequarti o sull'ala gli fai perdere la sua capacità migliore, che è appunto quella di spostarsi dal centro portando via da quella zona uno o due giocatori, ricevendo palla sui piedi, proteggendola e cercando il passaggio.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Dico l‘ovvietà del giorno
> Il fatto che non riuscisse a fare quello che gli chiedeva Gonde (segnando comunque i suoi gol), non significa che non riuscirà a fare quello che gli chiederà Allegri. In un Milan fatto bene, mi gioco i suoi 15-20 gol facili.


Penny tu sei troppo ottimista.


----------



## robs91 (29 Agosto 2013)

Poi tutti sti mediocri italiani,mamma mia è un incubo


----------



## CrisRs (29 Agosto 2013)

comunque mi dispiace dirlo, ma dopo 22 anni di tifo per il milan a prescindere, se dovesse arrivare matri giuro che comincio a sperare di non qualificarci alla prossima champion's league...speri vivamente di arrivare decimo!!! forse si svegliano sti *******...


----------



## Morghot (29 Agosto 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Non avessimo Pazzini sarei quasi contento...anzi, diciamo che non sarei imbufalito piuttosto


Idem, matri mi sta pure simpatico e non lo ritengo un *******, però non ha alcun senso così, ci son ben altri problemi, boh vedremo come si comporterà questo grande acquisto voluto dal mister


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Dico l‘ovvietà del giorno
> Il fatto che non riuscisse a fare quello che gli chiedeva Gonde (segnando comunque i suoi gol), non significa che non riuscirà a fare quello che gli chiederà Allegri. In un Milan fatto bene, mi gioco i suoi 15-20 gol facili.



Hai detto giusto, "in un Milan fatto bene". Il problema è che questo Milan ha grossi problemi a centrocampo, se non c'è qualità e costruzione di gioco dove vuoi andare?


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2013)

La cosa più drammatica è che saremo noi a finanziare Tevez alla Juve.


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Agosto 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> [MENTION=799]SuperMilan[/MENTION] [MENTION=6]#Dodo90#[/MENTION]
> 
> Io però Balotelli lo vedo spesso e volentieri sull'esterno.
> Matri potrebbe essere utile per far salire la squadra, è migliorato molto spalle alla porta e poi è bravo nella profondità.
> ...



Il ruolo di Matri è lo stesso di Balotelli. Tu l'hai vista una partita di Balotelli?


----------



## Tom! (29 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tom don't worry, te li regalano lo stesso quei 12 mln, inutile che la fai lunga sulla Mitraglia.



Aha
Comunque a parte gli scherzi se non avessimo Llorente mi farebbe ********* questa cessione! 
Tuttora il fatto di avere Quaglia ancora in rosa mi lascia ancora un po' in sospeso, perché tra i due non c'è paragone.


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Agosto 2013)

io spero che si rompa il legamento crociato appena arrivi, cosi sparisce subito sto bidone.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Agosto 2013)

premetto che trovo matri tecnicamente , seppur di poco , migliore rispetto a pazzini , il problema grosso sarà vendere uno tra matri e pazzini quando l'emergenza attaccanti sara finita 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



ildemone85 ha scritto:


> io spero che si rompa il legamento crociato appena arrivi, cosi sparisce subito sto bidone.



mbe speriamo se lo rompa prima di arrivare almeno ci risparmiamo 12 mil


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Agosto 2013)

Tra l'altro, nessuno della società ha smentito o detto qualcosa, Pazzini torna a Ottobre. A cosa ci serve? Con gli stessi soldi si prendeva Tevez o Eriksen. Direi che non serve aggiungere altro. Menomale che questa è l'ultima stagione di quel cesso in panchina


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, nessuno della società ha smentito o detto qualcosa, Pazzini torna a Ottobre. A cosa ci serve? Con gli stessi soldi si prendeva Tevez o Eriksen. Direi che non serve aggiungere altro. Menomale che questa è l'ultima stagione di quel cesso in panchina



Il problema è che a Giugno non avevamo i 12 mln (soldi della qualificazione champions di ieri).


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2013)

Cioè,figuriamoci se mi tocca leggere di relegare Balotelli sulla fascia o dietro la punta per far posto a MATRI.
Robe da matti.


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Agosto 2013)

servono fischi assordanti per matri, san siro deve essere la sua tomba.


----------



## arcanum (29 Agosto 2013)

Comunque Tevez prende il doppio di stipendio di Matri, il discorso del cartellino è relativo quindi.

A me girerebbero non poco se la juve con quei 12 mln prendesse Nani, ala destra, ruolo che a noi è fondamentalmente scoperto


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2013)

11 milioni,una follia


----------



## danjr (29 Agosto 2013)

Matri è riuscito a metter d'accordo tutte le parti del tifo milanista: nessuno lo vuole.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma che in difesa non prendavamo nessuno da mettere titolare si sapeva, mexes ormai è titolare e se hanno riscattato Zapata era ovvio che la coppia titolare fosse quella, per quanto riguarda il centrocampo diciamo che quest'anno e migliorato ( ci andava poco per farlo), il centrocampo titolare dovrebbe essere poli-nigel-monto, poi eriksen era tanta roba per me ma non ci ho mai creduto al suo arrivo non l'abbiamo MAI trattato,se arriva davvero matri e pure Honda per me si cambia modulo honda dietro a balo e matri sicuro.



Ti dirò, avrei preferito anche Sakho, per dire, a Matri. Anche perchè Matri sai quello che può dare, Sakho può rivelarsi medriocre, però almeno c'è la speranza che possa crescere. E arriva in un ruolo in cui gli altri non sono fenomeni.

Ma abbiamo preferito Silestre, amen...


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> servono fischi assordanti per matri, san siro deve essere la sua tomba.



Il ragazzo non c'entra niente, i fischi andrebbero dirottati sulla tribuna d'onore.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Non sono d'accordo sui fischi al giocatore. Deve essere incitato come gli altri, i fischi dovrebbero essere per la dirigenza altrochè.


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> premetto che trovo matri tecnicamente , seppur di poco , migliore rispetto a pazzini , il problema grosso sarà vendere uno tra matri e pazzini quando l'emergenza attaccanti sara finita



tranquillo un club interessato a elsha e balo lo troviamo


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2013)

L'ho sempre considerato di gran lunga il miglior attaccante della Juve prima dell'arrivo di Tevez. Molto meglio di Quagliarella, Vucinic, Giovinco e Llorente. Il problema è che 12 milioni andavano spesi prima a centrocampo e in difesa.


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2013)

danjr ha scritto:


> Matri è riuscito a metter d'accordo tutte le parti del tifo milanista: nessuno lo vuole.


benvenuto danjr,presentati nell'apposita sezione


----------



## Solo (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: La Juve accetta l'offerta del Milan, si chiude a 11 milioni piu uno di bonus. L'accordo col giocatore c'è già da tempo. L'ufficialità potrebbe essere tra oggi e domani ma Matri è ormai praticamente del Milan.*


Simply colpisce ancora.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2013)

Attenzione !!!!!
Da 2,3 milioni che prende alla giuve a 2,8 all anno !!!! Contratto per 5 ANNI !!!

Sparatemi in bocca ora adesso prima che veda questo schifo !!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ps: gli aumentano pure lo stipendio


----------



## Solo (29 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Attenzione !!!!!
> Da 2,3 milioni che prende alla giuve a 2,8 all anno !!!! Contratto per 5 ANNI !!!
> 
> Sparatemi in bocca ora adesso prima che veda questo schifo !!!
> ...


5 anni?  Non ce ne libereremo più. Rimarrà a rubare lo stipendio fino a scadenza, come molti altri. Grande Simply!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma come si fa a fare un'operazione del genere? Per quello che sta facendo e ha fatto Matri 2,3 milioni erano già troppi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Attenzione !!!!!
> Da 2,3 milioni che prende alla giuve a 2,8 all anno !!!! Contratto per 5 ANNI !!!
> 
> Sparatemi in bocca ora adesso prima che veda questo schifo !!!
> ...


Mi fanno schifo


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

A 33 anni sarà ancora nostro, questo vuol dire altri 3-4 anni di allegri. 7-8 anni di allegri, tanti quanti ancelotti, una bandiera LOL


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Agosto 2013)

contestazione


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma poi 12 milioni !!!!! Ci compri chi vuoi con 12 milioni...


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Attenzione !!!!!
> Da 2,3 milioni che prende alla giuve a 2,8 all anno !!!! Contratto per 5 ANNI !!!
> 
> Sparatemi in bocca ora adesso prima che veda questo schifo !!!
> ...



Presumo che il tuo sia uno scherzo di cattivo gusto...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

Galliani, il re dei quinquennali


----------



## chicagousait (29 Agosto 2013)

Come strapaghiamo noi i giocatori scarsi o inutili, nessuno mai facepalm:


----------



## Mithos (29 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Attenzione !!!!!
> Da 2,3 milioni che prende alla giuve a 2,8 all anno !!!! Contratto per 5 ANNI !!!
> 
> Sparatemi in bocca ora adesso prima che veda questo schifo !!!
> ...



Fenomeno Galliani. I soldi non ci sono, ma se ci sono vanno scialacquati


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Attenzione !!!!!
> Da 2,3 milioni che prende alla giuve a 2,8 all anno !!!! Contratto per 5 ANNI !!!
> 
> Sparatemi in bocca ora adesso prima che veda questo schifo !!!
> ...


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Attenzione !!!!!
> Da 2,3 milioni che prende alla giuve a 2,8 all anno !!!! Contratto per 5 ANNI !!!
> 
> Sparatemi in bocca ora adesso prima che veda questo schifo !!!
> ...



Ma stiamo scherzando???????? ne diamo 3 pure a Robinho che è un'altra riserva, un giocatore che viene per queste cifre ti aspetti che faccia almeno 20 GOL easy proprio, uno in meno ed è un fallimento totale.
Io non ho parole, mi viene da piangere a vedere certe cose, bastava un Bergessio con ingaggio quasi nullo (tipo Maxi Lopez per 5-6 mesi) e puntare tutto su un buon centrocampista e magari un centrale di prospettiva come poteva essere l'anno scorso Acerbi, quest'anno neanche ci hanno provato a fare qualcosa dietro e hanno buttato dei mln per Saponara che già vogliono sbolognare in prestito perché non troverà spazio, ma di cosa stiamo parlando? per favore!!


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Agosto 2013)

Sono senza parole.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma qualcuno inondi MC con tonnellate di mail!
Ma non insulti, santo cielo, basta avere la terza elementare per non fare questa operazione!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

No, ma è colpa di Berlusconi che non sgancia i soldi


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Ok Acciuga hai fatto la tua scelta, se non pagherà sarai tu a pagare.


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Tra l'altro la Juve i soldi che ha buttato per lui li ha recuperati così, dopo 2 anni a 29 anni ha piazzato un giocatore inutile per 12 ******* mln.
29 anni eh, che schifo, con 12 mln + 8 mln (uno logicamente penserebbe che una società come il Milan almeno 8 mln di suo per il mercato li abbia, invece...) facevi o un colpo a centrocampo o in difesa, ne bastava uno e questa squadra cambiava in maniera radicale.


----------



## soloperlamaglia (29 Agosto 2013)

*Accordo a 2.6 mln fino al 2017 tra Milan e Matri* mah ...


----------



## Mithos (29 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ok Acciuga hai fatto la tua scelta, se non pagherà sarai tu a pagare.



Quest' anno gli scade il contratto, cosa dovrebbe pagare esattamente?Saremo noi a pagare, anche quando lui se ne sarà andato, il lauto stipendio di Matri.

Ah, ma Galliani che di solito è quello che decide di assecondare o meno i desiderata degli allenatori, non paga mai?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



soloperlamaglia ha scritto:


> *Accordo a 2.6 mln fino al 2017 tra Milan e Matri* mah ...



WOW, da spararsi sugli zebedei


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ok Acciuga hai fatto la tua scelta, se non pagherà sarai tu a pagare.


----------



## rossovero (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma Matri perchè non vuol rimanere a vincere tutto con la Giuventus??


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Sarà difficile da digerire Matri.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2013)

Perchè abbiamo ceduto Ibra ? perchè aveva un ingaggio che non potevamo più permetterci. E perchè non potevamo più permettercelo ? perchè guadagnava troppo ? no, lui guadagnava il giusto, il problema erano gli ingaggi dei vari Mexes, Amelia, Traorè, Bonera, Robinho e ci aggiungo pure Pato. Stipendi totalmente spropositati e alla fine della fiera chi viene ceduto è quello forte perchè gli altri non hanno mercato. Il prossimo anno cederemo Balotelli perchè ad Aprile zio Fester si accorgerà che gli ingaggi dei vari Matri, Pazzini,Abate e Montolivo sono un tantino troppo pesanti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Presumo che il tuo sia uno scherzo di cattivo gusto...


----------



## Stex (29 Agosto 2013)

a quando l'ufficialita???

ricordo ancora i tempi in cui signori venduto al parma, venne tenuto xke i tifosi si opposero!


----------



## Mithos (29 Agosto 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Perchè abbiamo ceduto Ibra ? perchè aveva un ingaggio che non potevamo più permetterci. E perchè non potevamo più permettercelo ? perchè guadagnava troppo ? no, lui guadagnava il giusto, il problema erano gli ingaggi dei vari Mexes, Amelia, Traorè, Bonera, Robinho e ci aggiungo pure Pato. Stipendi totalmente spropositati e alla fine della fiera chi viene ceduto è quello forte perchè gli altri non hanno mercato. Il prossimo anno cederemo Balotelli perchè ad Aprile zio Fester si accorgerà che gli ingaggi dei vari Matri, Pazzini,Abate e Montolivo sono un tantino troppo pesanti.



Esatto, ma tanto ormai a noi non interessa più competere. A chi comanda interessa solo partecipare , spartirsi la torta dei diritti televisivi etc etc..


----------



## Morghot (29 Agosto 2013)

Madonna quando allegri salta quanta festa farò, perchè sì è colpa sua di questo scempio, è inutile girarci attorno, ed ovviamente dell'antennista che ha perso ogni logica di buon senso.


----------



## Aphex (29 Agosto 2013)

Sì insomma, Matri costerà come Eriksen. Però poi è colpa di Berlusconi e non di Galliani, no no.
E non sto dicendo che il nano non abbia colpe eh, solo che Fester è probabilmente peggio, è finitissimo a certi livelli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

La Lazio ha preso Ylmaz alla stessa cifra


----------



## Mithos (29 Agosto 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Sì insomma, Matri costerà come Eriksen. Però poi è colpa di Berlusconi e non di Galliani, no no.
> E non sto dicendo che il nano non abbia colpe eh, solo che Fester è probabilmente peggio, è finitissimo a certi livelli.



Non c'è un peggio o un meglio. Sono ugualmente corresponsabili dello sfascio. Ma la colpa principalmente è del Berlusca perchè è il proprietario. Decide lui se, quando ,dove e come la società debba procedere.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Lazio ha preso Ylmaz alla stessa cifra



Che c'entra? Fra i due comunque Matri tutta la vita. Almeno nel nostro campionato è una certezza per quel che può dare, quell'altro no. 

Ricordo Hakan Sukur, il fenomeno turco.


----------



## Heaven (29 Agosto 2013)

Ora con Matri Berlusconi finalmente tornerà a vedere il Milan giocare calcio champagne

poi a fine campionato quando non ci qualifichiamo per la ucl voglio vedere che fanno


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che c'entra? Fra i due comunque Matri tutta la vita. Almeno nel nostro campionato è una certezza per quel che può dare, quell'altro no.
> 
> Ricordo Hakan Sukur, il fenomeno turco.


Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Vabbè fra i due Matri tutta la vita.....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta. Alla Juventus 10 milioni + 2 di bonus, al giocatore 2.6 milioni all'anno.*



Che vergogna... questo è il modo per spendere i soldi.


----------



## Heaven (29 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che c'entra? Fra i due comunque Matri tutta la vita. Almeno nel nostro campionato è una certezza per quel che può dare, quell'altro no.
> 
> Ricordo Hakan Sukur, il fenomeno turco.



Yilmaz infinitamente più forte, vabbene che non ha giocato in Italia ma anche in Champions ha fatto vedere grandi cose..per me non è uno che floppa


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Sì insomma, Matri costerà come Eriksen. Però poi è colpa di Berlusconi e non di Galliani, no no.
> E non sto dicendo che il nano non abbia colpe eh, solo che Fester è probabilmente peggio, è finitissimo a certi livelli.



Ma per questo non serve nemmeno vedere come fa mercato da anni, ti basterebbe rivederti quello che diceva l'anno scorso o che continua a dire quest'anno screditando pure la curva per quello che è il pensiero di ogni tifoso sano di mente, in primis non dare soldi alla Juve, però sono grandi amiconi quindi si può alzare l'offerta tranquillamente (facendo il loro gioco) e d'altra parte è un acquisto INUTILE, non serve a niente, se Allegri dice che col solo Balotelli si rischia allora cosa si dovrebbe dire della difesa? se si fa male uno tra Zapata e Mexes non c'è un terzo possibile titolare dalla panchina, e non mi pare che questi 2 siano i Balotelli della difesa tali da non dover avere dei sostituti almeno e dico almeno decenti.
Galliani è finito, non sa più comunicare, è come quei vecchi raccontastorie che dopo un po' stufano (a parte che lui racconta falsità su falsità), andrebbe bene quando si fanno i camp estivi e lui sta lì a parlare dei ragazzini e del merchandising, sono finiti i tempi in cui si spendeva e c'era almeno chiarezza, ora che bisogna reinventarsi sul mercato serve bravura e tempismo, cose che lui non ha più da un pezzo e forse nemmeno la voglia.


----------



## Aphex (29 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma per questo non serve nemmeno vedere come fa mercato da anni, ti basterebbe rivederti quello che diceva l'anno scorso o che continua a dire quest'anno screditando pure la curva per quello che è il pensiero di ogni tifoso sano di mente, in primis non dare soldi alla Juve, però sono grandi amiconi quindi si può alzare l'offerta tranquillamente (facendo il loro gioco) e d'altra parte è un acquisto INUTILE, non serve a niente, se Allegri dice che col solo Balotelli si rischia allora cosa si dovrebbe dire della difesa? se si fa male uno tra Zapata e Mexes non c'è un terzo possibile titolare dalla panchina, e non mi pare che questi 2 siano i Balotelli della difesa tali da non dover avere dei sostituti almeno e dico almeno decenti.
> Galliani è finito, non sa più comunicare, è come quei vecchi raccontastorie che dopo un po' stufano (a parte che lui racconta falsità su falsità), andrebbe bene quando si fanno i camp estivi e lui sta lì a parlare dei ragazzini e del merchandising, sono finiti i tempi in cui si spendeva e c'era almeno chiarezza, ora che bisogna reinventarsi sul mercato serve bravura e tempismo, cose che lui non ha più da un pezzo e forse nemmeno la voglia.


Completamente d'accordo. Quello che fa più irritare è che poi per il resto dell'anno Galliani piangerà miseria per tutta Europa. Hai voglia a prendersela con Berlusconi quando poi, con i soldi in tasca, ti prendi il trecentomillesimo attaccante.
Che poi come prima punta mica esiste solo Matri eh, ti pigli Maxi o Borriello in prestito e sei apposto, tanto per quello che giocheranno...
E invece, 12 milioni sull'unghia alla Juventus 
Io per non sbagliare darei all'Inter 10-11 milioni per Pereira


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

E' fatta, si ufficializza ad ore pare.


----------



## Frikez (29 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Lazio ha preso Ylmaz alla stessa cifra



Veramente non l'ha preso


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Veramente non l'ha preso



Non posso linkare ma ormai sono ai dettagli.


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Tra l'altro se alla Juve fossero furbi tirerebbero ancora di più sul prezzo, perché? nella notte da 10 a 12, non vanno bene 12? ops allora Allegri è un po' nella kakka, alla fine è praticamente un acquisto che per la società è indispensabile, la solita paura di rimanere senza punte, vedremo quante partite salterà Balotelli il cattivone... sostituito degnamente da Matri il bello ovviamente.


----------



## Frikez (29 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non posso linkare ma ormai sono ai dettagli.



Vogliono 18 milioni, vediamo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vogliono 18 milioni, vediamo.



Pare abbiano trovato l'accordo a 12 + 3 di Bonus


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vogliono 18 milioni, vediamo.



Di Marzio dice che dovrebbero chiudere a 12+3.
Ammazzatemi.


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Non faccio in tempo a dire che dovrebbero tirare sul prezzo per via della barbara necessità del fenomeno in panchina di avere una punta inutile dalla panchina, lo hanno capito bene e ci stanno prendendo per la corda.
Poi sentiamo, il Milan alza l'offerta, 15 mln sul piatto e via.


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2013)

pazzesco cifre folli


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Di Marzio dice che dovrebbero chiudere a 12+3.
> Ammazzatemi.



Da ieri sera sto parlando di Yilmaz. Qualcuno chiami Galliani, costa quanto Matri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma perché ????? È un cessoooooo


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

No ma non ho capito, la juve vuole 18 milioni?


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No ma non ho capito, la juve vuole 18 milioni?



Tra poco glielo pagheremo 25 credo


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Agosto 2013)

Non può cadere un meteorite sulle teste di Galliani ed Allegri?
Ma non ci arrivano??


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No ma non ho capito, la juve vuole 18 milioni?



No,parlavano del Galatasaray


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2013)

Torno dopo 15 giorni e trovo un mercato più schifoso di quello che avevo lasciato in partenza.

Bella roba.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2013)

*Marotta su Matri " E' stato rischiesto dal Milan, la cosa è avviata tra oggi e domani si definisce tutto"*

Che schifo andiamo a finanziare la Juventus. D'altronde quando un gobbo antennista con dirigente


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2013)

Suo Corriere dicono 10 + 2 di bonus ma ancor più scandaloso che passi da uno stipendio di 2,2 a 2,6.. Perché mai dovremmo dargli 400000 euro in più all'anno? Comprende i servizi della Nargi per i primi 1000 abbonati?


----------



## robs91 (29 Agosto 2013)

Il nostro allenatoruccio sarà contento.Peccato per Astori e Lazzari


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Marotta su Matri " E' stato rischiesto dal Milan, la cosa è avviata tra oggi e domani si definisce tutto"*
> 
> Che schifo andiamo a finanziare la Juventus. D'altronde quando un gobbo antennista con dirigente



Immagino le risate che si staranno facendo


----------



## sion (29 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Marotta su Matri " E' stato rischiesto dal Milan, la cosa è avviata tra oggi e domani si definisce tutto"*
> 
> Che schifo andiamo a finanziare la Juventus. D'altronde quando un gobbo antennista con dirigente


e be del resto gli abbiamo regalato 2 scudetti dandogli pirlo..che vuoi che sia regalargli altri 12 milioni. abbiamo dirigenti juventini,non ce altra spiegazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2013)

Che pena ragazzi che pena.. 12 milioni per sto cesso ai pedali e poi non ci sono i soldi. Non ho parole praticamente abbiamo comprato Tevez alla Juvetus solo un gobbo come Galliani potrebbe fare queste cose


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Eppure secondo me arriva pure astori..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che pena ragazzi che pena.. 12 milioni per sto cesso ai pedali e poi non ci sono i soldi. Non ho parole praticamente abbiamo comprato Tevez alla Juvetus solo un gobbo come Galliani potrebbe fare queste cose



Matri l'ha voluto il nuovo capello ehh


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

mah, speriamo bene, aspetto ad insutarlo vedo che combinerà da noi.


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2013)

e berlusca che spende 12 mln per un cesso come matri??


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2013)

Appunto perché Berlusconi che rompe sempre le palle con tutti non blocca l arrivo di sto cesso !!! No blocca l arrivo di tevez per peto.... Ma va da via il cu...


----------



## Nivre (29 Agosto 2013)

Accontentiamo il nostro cesso di un allenatore per comprarli dei cessi di giocatori. No perche con quei soldi si poteva tentare anche di prendere Honda, o no?


----------



## hiei87 (29 Agosto 2013)

Facciamo fare la figura del gigante anche a Marotta. Gli abbiamo lasciato Pirlo, ci siamo fatti scippare Pogba e Tevez, ora gli risolviamo il problema Matri. 
Ah già, c'è stata una volta in cui li abbiamo fregati....non gli abbiamo fatto prendere Bonera....


----------



## Tom! (29 Agosto 2013)

Matri con il Celtic fu decisivo!


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Appunto perché Berlusconi che rompe sempre le palle con tutti non blocca l arrivo di sto cesso !!! No blocca l arrivo di tevez per peto.... Ma va da via il cu...



Ma sicuro non sa proprio chi sia. Tra lui, Eriksen o chi ti pare non c'è differenza. Purtroppo è costretto a spendere questi 10 mln, poi Galliani ci facesse quello che gli pare.


----------



## Snake (29 Agosto 2013)

12 mil per un 29enne mediocre, giocatore peraltro che era già nostro anni fa, destinato a fare panchina. Cioè ma davvero? Io non ci posso credere, ma si può essere così lesionati?


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2013)

Non c'era bisogno di aspettare di passare il preliminare se dovevamo prendere Matri e SOLO Matri.
Non ha proprio senso.

A questo punto si prendeva Finnbogason...


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non c'era bisogno di aspettare di passare il preliminare se dovevamo prendere Matri e SOLO Matri.
> Non ha proprio senso.
> 
> A questo punto si prendeva Finnbogason...



Frison? Era praticamente nostro...


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2013)

chissà se a sto giro qualcuno condivide l'acquisto di matri ...eeeeh ma Galliani non ha colpe...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> chissà se a sto giro qualcuno condivide l'acquisto di matri ...eeeeh ma Galliani non ha colpe...



Io sono convinto che ci sia ancora chi lo reputa un grande dirigente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

Io non ci credo che lo compreremo a più del prezzo di Tevez, dai, non avrebbe alcun senso.


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo che lo compreremo a più del prezzo di Tevez, dai, non avrebbe alcun senso.



eh ma dai non possiamo creare una minusvalenza alla juve eh... loro devono fare una plusvalenza e noi dobbiamo aumentare l'ingaggio di matri... una cosa ASSURDA


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2013)

E' una vaccata troppo grossa,non credo che stavolta i tifosi non si smuovano dai... (è più una speranza la mia,non accadrà nulla)


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (29 Agosto 2013)

su milan channel e' comparsa la scritta: bertonato Alessandro


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2013)

assurdo,non ho veramente parole


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO ha scritto:


> su milan channel e' comparsa la scritta: bertonato Alessandro



C'è anche scritto grazie presidente magari...


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

*Ufficiale Matri è del Milan, annunciato su Milan Channel pochi minuti fa.*


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Agosto 2013)

Si dice che con quei soldi si lavorerà anche sulla difesa. Prendetemi per pazzo ma non escluderei che manderanno via Zapata.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

Il summit di mercato per Matri


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2013)

penso sia il giorno piu deprimente della storia del milan. per prendere tevex " dovevamo vendere robinho primao d " e per prendere matri, invece si puo prendere cosi, senza indugio?

sono veramente disgustato da questa situazione come non lo sono mai stato prima.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> penso sia il giorno piu deprimente della storia del milan. per prendere tevex " dovevamo vendere robinho primao d " e per prendere matri, invece si puo prendere cosi, senza indugio?
> 
> sono veramente disgustato da questa situazione come non lo sono mai stato prima.



Be per tevez servivano i soldi anche dell'ingaggio


----------



## Ciachi (29 Agosto 2013)

Vero! BentornTo Alessandro dice m chAnnel


----------



## robs91 (29 Agosto 2013)

I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO ha scritto:


> su milan channel e' comparsa la scritta: bertonato Alessandro



che pagliacci


----------

